# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Kadonneet reitit

## Resiina

Aikoinaan museokatua pikin kulki raitiolinja ja Töölönkatua pitkin ajoi seurasaaren bussit niin mitä muita sellaisia katu osuuksia ja reittejä on joista joukkoliikenne on poistunut pääkaupunkiseudulla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Aikoinaan museokatua pikin kulki raitiolinja ja Töölönkatua pitkin ajoi Seurasaaren bussit niin mitä muita sellaisia katuosuuksia ja reittejä on joista joukkoliikenne on poistunut pääkaupunkiseudulla.


Todellisuudessa tuollaisia on hyvin paljon. Otetaan nyt toinen esimerkki kantakaupungin raitioteiltä eli ratikkarata Kalevankatu - Annankatu - Eerikinkatu - Lapinlahden puistikko. Siitä vanha kuutonen jatkoi Lapinlahdenkatua Marian sairaalalle osaksi bussin h55 reittiä.
Iso Roobertinkadulta on myös loppunut raitioliikenne. Sitten on linjojen uudelleenjärjestelyiden yhteyksissä tipahtanut pois pieniä pätkiä sieltä täältä, mutta ehkä aivan sitä tässä ei ajettu takaa.

----------


## Resiina

Kadut ja reitit joista joukkoliikenne on poistunut joko linjojen lakkauttamisen, linjojen uudelleen järjestelyiden tai katujen sulkemisen takia. Reiteistä Esim espoossa Sorvalammelle pääsi vielä 1990-luvulla ja Velskolaan 1980-Luvulla ja kaduista Keskuskatu jossa on kulkenut raitiovaunut ja viimeksi bussilinja 17.

----------


## 339-DF

Noitahan on paljon. Uusimpana ratikkapuolella Linjojen raitiotie. 2. linjaa kulkee sentään bussi.

Mielenkiintoisempi on Pasilan raitiotie. Länsi-Pasilaan (silloin vain Pasilaan) kulki raitiotie vuosina 1928-1952, mutta vuodesta 1985 sinne o taas päässyt ratikalla, tosin aivan erilaista rataa pitkin.

Haagan ja Kulosaaren raitiotiet ovat ehkä pisimpiä esimerkkejä, ja miksei tavallaan myös Lauttasaari. Yksittäisistä kaduista mieleen tulee Ramsaynranta ja koko Saunalahdentie Munkkiniemessä ja Elimäenkatu Vallilassa. Sturenkadun loppupäässäkin oli linjaliikennettä ja pysäkit vielä vuonna 1984.

----------


## a__m

Suomen raitiotieseuran sivustoltahan löytyvät erinomaisesti kaikki Helsingin käytettävät ja jo käytöstä poistetut raitiotiet sekä raitiolinjojen reitit eri aikoina. http://www.nettilinja.fi/~ahellman/r...asto/index.htm

----------


## Safka

Kasarmitorille ei taida kulkea enää mitään bussia, vai kulkeeko? Kaisaniemenrantakaan ei ole kai mikään virallinen bussireitti mutta kyllähän sitä kautta jotkin koukkaavat.
Mielenkiintoisempi kadonnut bussireitti on Ehrenströmintie-Suomenlinnan jäätie.

----------


## JT

> Reiteistä Esim espoossa Sorvalammelle pääsi vielä 1990-luvulla.


Tämä olikin erikoinen poikkeama. 
Kesäaikataulun 95 mukaan Sorvalammelle pääsi linjalla 67 3 kertaa päivässä - arkisin kesäajalla ja viikonloppuisin ajettiin lokakuun alkuun asti. 95-kesänä poikkeamalla ei ollut kirjaintunnusta vaikka Kunnarlasta ajettiin Sorvalammelle ja sieltä samaa reittiä takaisin Leppävaaraan eli Röylässä ja Bodomilla(Kivipylvääällä) ei käyty ollenkaan, joten vähän väliä Röylän lenkille oli 2 tunnin vuoroväli. 
Muistaakseni vuotta myöhemmin kesällä 96 Sorvalammella poikettiin siten, että kierrettiin vielä Röylän lenkki ja käytössä olisi ollut tunnus 67K. Vuodesta97 lähtien ei Sorvalammella olla käyty YTV:n bussien toimesta, mutta pysäkkitolppa siellä on säilynyt pitkään ja saattaa olla vieläkin.

----------


## Resiina

> Kasarmitorille ei taida kulkea enää mitään bussia, vai kulkeeko?


Kasarmintorille kulki loppuaikoina linja jopa Keravalta, linja 738S joka ei ollut seutuliikennettä (Numeroinnista huolimatta) se oli varmaan ainoa ei Helsingin sisäinen linja jolla oli päättäri siellä.

----------


## Compact

> Kaisaniemenrantakaan ei ole kai mikään virallinen bussireitti mutta kyllähän sitä kautta jotkin koukkaavat..


Vieläkinkö? Siihen aikaan kun takavuosina Kaisaniemen bussipysäkki oli vain HKL:n linjojen pysäkki, YLH:n bussit usein tungosaikoina "oikaisivat" ruuhkan Kaisaniemen ravintolan kautta. Niiden viimeinen pysäkkihän ennen päätettä Rautatientorilla oli Hakaniemessä. Ja RT:n poistumispysäkki oli Läntisellä Teatterikujalla.

----------


## Compact

Foorumin "vesipaikallisliikenneosiosta" kopioitua:

Kesällä 1973 liikennöitiin linjaa 11 Eteläsatama-Santahamina vesibusseilla Terhi II ja Katarina. Linja kuului yhteistariffiin. Aluksi linja oli täysin vapaa kaikille kulkijoille, mutta Puolustusvoimat muutti käytännön jossain kesän vaiheessa sellaiseksi, että vesibussiin pääsyn edellytyksenä piti näyttää Santahaminan kulkulupa. Liikennettä oli ruuhka-aikoina ja pääliikennesuunta aamulla Sandiksesta kaupunkiin ja iltapäivällä takaisin.

----------


## Jufo

Onko Kehä I pitkin (Hagalundintie) välillä Tapiolantie - Kalevalantie liikennöinty joskus? Innopolin kohdalla Kehä I:llä on pysäkkipari, joten jotain linjaliikennettä on täytynyt olla.

----------


## JT

> Onko Kehä I pitkin (Hagalundintie) välillä Tapiolantie - Kalevalantie liikennöinty joskus? Innopolin kohdalla Kehä I:llä on pysäkkipari, joten jotain linjaliikennettä on täytynyt olla.


Nykyäänhän siinä on siniset kaukoliikennepysäkit jäljellä mutta aikoinaan siitä on kulkenut ainakin Espoon linja 26 (Etelä-Espoo - Vermo, ravibussi) ja muistaakseni joitain satuunnaisia Veikkolan suuntaan ajettavia vuoroja on ajettu Länsiväylän ja Kehä 1:sen kautta.

----------


## Albert

Olympialaituri - Suomenlinna, eli Suomenlinnan jäätie - Iso Mustasaari.
Bussilinja 19.

----------


## kemkim

> Vieläkinkö? Siihen aikaan kun takavuosina Kaisaniemen bussipysäkki oli vain HKL:n linjojen pysäkki, YLH:n bussit usein tungosaikoina "oikaisivat" ruuhkan Kaisaniemen ravintolan kautta.


Kyllä vieläkin, ainakin 600-sarjalaiset Connexin bussit joskus ajavat tuota reittiä. Tietääkseni Hakaniemi on edelleenkin viimeinen pysäkki ennen Rautatientoria. Kaisaniemen rannan kautta oikaistessa reitti on pari sataa metriä pidempi, mutta parit liikennevalot sillä voi ohittaa. Tietääkö kukaan, miksi tämä käytäntö loppui?

----------


## Resiina

Ainakin lähilinjojen varikolle tuli sellainen ukaasi ettei läntiselle teatterikujalle saa enään pysäköidä tai pysähtyä jättääkseen asiakkaat.

----------


## karihoo

> Ainakin l&#228;hilinjojen varikolle tuli sellainen ukaasi ettei l&#228;ntiselle teatterikujalle saa en&#228;&#228;n pys&#228;k&#246;id&#228; tai pys&#228;hty&#228; j&#228;tt&#228;&#228;kseen asiakkaat.


Menee jo ohi viestiketjun aiheesta, mutta kuitenkin: liikennemerkit on L&#228;ntiselle Teatterikujalle asennettu siten, ett&#228; pys&#228;k&#246;inti on kielletty kaikilta ja busseilta on kielletty jopa pys&#228;htyminen. L&#228;hesk&#228;&#228;n kaikki eiv&#228;t niit&#228; noudata edelleenk&#228;&#228;n..

----------


## kemkim

> Menee jo ohi viestiketjun aiheesta, mutta kuitenkin: liikennemerkit on Läntiselle Teatterikujalle asennettu siten, että pysäköinti on kielletty kaikilta ja busseilta on kielletty jopa pysähtyminen. Läheskään kaikki eivät niitä noudata edelleenkään..


Voisivathan ne bussit ajaa Kaisaniemenrannan kautta ja jatkaa matkaansa normaaleille jättölaitureille ajan säästämiseksi? En minä näe mitään ongelmaa siinäkään, että ne pysäköisivät teatterin viereen.

----------


## SD202

> Kaisaniemenrantakaan ei ole kai mikään virallinen bussireitti mutta kyllähän sitä kautta jotkin koukkaavat.


Muistelen myös, että Kaisaniemenranta oli myös suosittua bussien pysäköintialuetta. Ainakin erään liikennöitsijän punakeltaisia busseja siellä näki melko lailla vielä 1980 -luvulla. Olisiko ollut niin, että aamuruuhkan jälkeen kaikkia autoja ei ajettukaan hallille muutamaksi tunniksi vaan jätettiin Kaisaniemenrantaan odottamaan iltaruuhkan alkua?

----------


## karihoo

> Voisivathan ne bussit ajaa Kaisaniemenrannan kautta ja jatkaa matkaansa normaaleille jättölaitureille ajan säästämiseksi? En minä näe mitään ongelmaa siinäkään, että ne pysäköisivät teatterin viereen.


Laitoin tästä uuden ketjun alueelle _YTV-alueen paikallisliikenne_ otsikolla "Rautatientorin erityisongelmat" kun aihekin vaihtui alkuperäisestä.

----------


## Safka

Palataas aiheeseen ja pannaan muutama muistamani kadonnut reittiosuus, ei siis välttämättä kadonnut linja:

Puotilantietä kulki linja 93; päättäri oli kai Rantakartanontien risteyksessä.
Soraharjuntietä-Humikkalantietä kulki linja 95B.
Naapurintiellä oli jonkin 94*:n päättäri, olisko ollut 94V. Nämä kolme reittiä olivat siis ennen metroa.

Metron alkuaikoina 16 koukkaili Kulosaaressa aikoinaan Svinhufvudin-Kyösti Kallion teiden kautta II-suunnassa. Ennen metroa oli ruuhkalinja 16A, Munkkisaari-Suvilahti, jonka päättäri taisi olla Pääskylänkadun ja -rinteen silmukassa.

Stenbäckinkatua kulki viimeksi linja 29 (Erottaja-Meilahden klinikat)
Mäkelänkatu-Kumpulantie-Pasila sekä Hakamäentie-Veturitie---Maunula oli linjan 68 (RT-Torpparinmäki) reitti muinoin.
67 päättäri Paloheinässä oli Tuohimäentien-Rakovalkeantien silmukassa.
Ruuhkalinja 63V kulki Hämeenlinnanväylältä Metsäläntien kautta Maunulaan.
Linja 50 ajoi Aleksis Kiven-, Karjalan- ja Nordenskiöldinkatuja pitkin Mannerheimintielle ->Pajamäkeen.

Linjan 34/34A (Merihaka-Munkkiniemi-Lehtisaari) päättäri Lehtisaarentiellä Pyhän Laurin tien risteyksessä.
Ruuhkalinjan 71T (RT-Pihlajisto) päättäri Hattelmalantie-Tiirismaantie.
Linjan 14B II-suunnan reitti oli jonkin aikaa Eiran sairaala-Tehtaankatu-Munkkisaari-Merisatamanranta-Eira. I-suunnalle lähdettiin suoraan Laivurinkatua.

----------


## Fiss

Espoossa Mäkkylän puistotiellä Ruutikadun ja Turuntien välisellä osuudella ei kulje tietääkseni enää mikään linja. Aikanaan siellä pörräsi ainakin jokin linja, en muista mikä, saattoi olla jokin poistuneista Lintuvaaran linjoista (228, 230).

231:n linjalla oli jollain kirjaimella varustettu versio, joka Helsingin puolella kävi Pitäjänmäessä Strömbergin alueella (Pitäjänmäentieltä Takkatien kohdalla Strömbergintielle ja takaisin Pitäjänmäentielle Takomotien kohdalla). Ei taida sielläkään kulkea enää mikään linja. Minulla on myös sellainen muistikuva, että jollain linjalla olisi ollut päätepysäkki Takkatiellä.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Minulla on myös sellainen muistikuva, että jollain linjalla olisi ollut päätepysäkki Takkatiellä.


Kyseessähän oli Helsingin linja 79A, joka taisi loppua kun linjan 550 liikennöinti alkoi. Muistini on tältä osin hatara...

----------


## kuukanko

> Kyseessähän oli Helsingin linja 79A, joka taisi loppua kun linjan 550 liikennöinti alkoi. Muistini on tältä osin hatara...


Hatara muisti ei pettänyt paljoa, Takkatielle mennyt 79:n versio oli 79V.

----------


## TEP70

> Espoossa Mäkkylän puistotiellä Ruutikadun ja Turuntien välisellä osuudella ei kulje tietääkseni enää mikään linja. Aikanaan siellä pörräsi ainakin jokin linja, en muista mikä, saattoi olla jokin poistuneista Lintuvaaran linjoista (228, 230).


Eihän siitä ole edes kovin kauan, kun 110T:n pääte oli Mäkkylän puistotiellä lähellä Turuntien risteystä. Ja eikö jompikumpi vanhoista rengaslinjoista (101T, 110T) ajanut Mäkkylän puistotietä?

----------


## TEP70

Onkos Vartioharjussa Riskutien ja Linnanherrantien risteyksess&#228; ollut jonkun metroa edelt&#228;v&#228;n linjan k&#228;&#228;nt&#246;paikka vai onko sit&#228; k&#228;ytt&#228;nyt joku linja metron aikaan? Ent&#228; Marjaniemess&#228; Marjaniementien ja Kissankellontien risteyksess&#228;?

Linja 17:han kiersi aikoinaan Ympyr&#228;talon Hakaniemess&#228;, oliko keskustaan p&#228;in menness&#228;.

----------


## Safka

> Onkos Vartioharjussa Riskutien ja Linnanherrantien risteyksessä ollut jonkun metroa edeltävän linjan kääntöpaikka vai onko sitä käyttänyt joku linja metron aikaan?


95 ennen metroa, n. 1980 (90 ajoi tuolloin Vesalaan.)




> Entä Marjaniemessä Marjaniementien ja Kissankellontien risteyksessä?


93 muinoin, ehkä 1970-luvulla.

Ostostiellä oli ilta+viikonloppulinjan 78A päättäri (Vuosaari-Kontula). Tällöin ruuhkalinja 78 ajoi Vuosaari-Kontula-Viikki-Alppila, ja päättäri oli muistaakseni Porviksella 3B/T:n viiden minuutin pysäkillä.
Muita kadonneita päättäreitä on mm. Visbynkatu Itäkeskuksessa (54,56,90S; n. 1995), mainittu Takkatie Pitskussa (59,79V), Mellunmäentie/Itäväylä(viimeksi 97T, n. 1995), Prinssintie/Roihuvuorentie (82; ennen metroa), Kutomotie (51, n. 1980) sekä Vanha viertotie (54, 56)
Ennen Strömbergintien katkaisua sieltä ajoivat 50/50V, 54 ja 56 ainakin.

Sivuhuomiona: 13.8.06 aloittavan "uuden" linjan 54B reitti on sama kuin tuon 56:n reitti aikoinaan päättäreitä lukuunottamatta. Historia toistaa siinä itseään, paitsi että 56 oli arkilinja ja 54B taas nimenomaan ei ole.

----------


## Safka

13 kulki aikoinaan reittiä Kauppatori-Etu-Töölö ja ajoiko osa vuoroista Hietaniemeen asti? Mikähän reitti mahtoi olla, tietääkö joku?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 13 kulki aikoinaan reittiä Kauppatori-Etu-Töölö ja ajoiko osa vuoroista Hietaniemeen asti? Mikähän reitti mahtoi olla, tietääkö joku?


13S ajoi Hietaniemeen asti. Eräässä vaiheessa 13 ajoi Marian sairaala - Kauppatori - Etu-Töölö ja 13S Marian sairaala - K:tori - Etu-Töölö - Hietaniemi. Päästä päähän tuolla S:llä kesti kauemmin verrattuna kävelyyn, kunhan käveltäessä ymmärsi käyttää suorinta mahdollista reittiä... Olin tuossa vaiheessa iältäni 4v-luokkaa. Sen vain muistan, että 13 mutkitteli kovasti mm. Kaartinkaupungin alueella. Perusautomalli oli Volvo B635, josta koko bussiharrastukseni aikanaan sai alkukipinän.

----------


## SD202

> Muita kadonneita päättäreitä on mm. Visbynkatu Itäkeskuksessa (54,56,90S; n. 1995).


Ajoihan sinne myös seutulinja 519 ainakin vielä keväällä -98.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Entä Marjaniemessä Marjaniementien ja Kissankellontien risteyksessä?


Marjaniemeen kulki bussilinja 33. Kaupungissa päättäri oli Kirkkopuistossa Yrjönkadulla. Päättärilenkki oli Pohjoisespa, Lönkka, Yrjönkatu, Bulevardi, Eteläespa.

Itään mennessä 33 kiersi Kulosaaren kautta. Porvoontieltä se kääntyi Marjaniemeen Marjaniementien risteyksessä, josta myöhemmin lähti toiseen suuntaan Turunlinnantie. Paikka ei enää ole, mutta kohdan voi päätellä siitä, että Marjaniementie kulki siirtolapuutarhan tontin reunan suuntaisesti. Tien ja puutarhan väliin mahtui Elanto ja nykyinen pätkä Marjaniementietä Marjaniemessä on alkuperäisellä paikallaan.

Kunnallisneuvoksentie oli tuolloin umpitie ja Kissankellontie taittui kohti nykyistä Kauppakartanonkatua siinä, missä on nyt kävelytie. Osa kävelytien asfaltista on vanhaa Kissankellontien asfalttia. 33 kääntyi Marjaniemen elannon edessä kuten TEP70 arveli.

Muistelen, että 33:lla oli usein ajossa erikoista kalustoa. Kuten sellaisia busseja, joihin mentiin sisään etuakselin etupuolelta. Se oli silloin ihmeellistä. Vuoroväli oli harva, joten siksi kai sinne pantiin erikoisia yksilöitä ajoon.

Antero

----------


## mlahdenm

> Hatara muisti ei pettänyt paljoa, Takkatielle mennyt 79:n versio oli 79V.


Eikä siitä ole niin kovinkaan kauaa (1993?), kun myös 59:n päättäri oli samassa paikassa. 

Ja jossain vaiheessa 1970-luvulla 79:n päättäri oli nykyisen Eliel Saarisen tien ja Ilkantien risteyksesen eteläpuoleisella alueella hiekkatien alussa. Silloin 79:n itäinen päätepysäkki sijaitsi Herttoniemen liikenneympyrän toisella puolella, suunnilleen nykyisen kauppakeskus Megahertsin paikalla.

----------


## mlahdenm

Aikoinaan (-1987?) 40V (aikaisemmin 40X) kulki Linja-autoasemalta Hämeenlinnanväylän ja Metsäläntien kautta Ilkantielle ja siitä edelleen Näyttelijäntietä Ida Albergintien päätepysäkille.

45:n päättäri Malminkartanossa oli ennen Malminkartanontien/Vanhan Nurmijärventien varrella vähän ennen nykyistä Ojamäentien liikenneympyrää. Kun osa 45:n liikenteesä korvattiin 39:n eri kirjainversioilla, ajoi öisin liikennöinyt 39N muistaakseni Kartanonkaarta pidemmän matkan kuin nykyiset linjat. Silloin kulki myös 39X (suoraan Vihdintietä Hankasuontielle), mutta tuolla reitillähän on liikennettä edelleenkin. 

Jo aikaisemmin mainitun 63V:n päätepysäkki Postitalolla ei ollut täsmälleen samassa paikassa kuin linjojen 63 ja 63N. 63V lähti Mannerheimintieltä 42:n pysäkin edestä. 63N oli mielenkiintoinen linja, sen alkureitti oli sama kuin 63:n, mutta se kiersi muistaakseni ainoastaan Suursuon ympäri ja päätepysäkki oli Pirjontiellä (vanhan Elannon ja Pirjonkrouvin välissä?). Lähtöjä oli keskustasta kolme, jos muistan oikein ajat olivat 23.02, 23.17 ja 23.32. Ensimmäinen auto ajoi vielä Pirkkolasta keskustaan 23.22, muut vuorot päättyivät Pirkkolaan. Joskun muistan tuon Pirkkolasta lähteneen vuoron ehtineen Postitalolle samaan aikaan kun viimeinen vuoro lähti maalle päin. Ei ollut kovasti liikennettä 80-luvulla...

Ja 62:n (päivällä 62S) päättäri oli tietysti tuon vanhan Elannon luona eli noin kilometrin nykyisestä pohjoiseen. 

Vanhalla viertotiellähän oli mainittujen 54:n ja 56:n jälkeen vielä pitkään Vantaan suunnan seutulinjojen päättäri, ainakin 541 oli yksi linjoista.

32:n päättäri Etelä-Haagan Riistavuoressa jäi ilman liikennettä vasta ihan muutama vuosi sitten. 

46:n loppumisen myötä myös Kantelettarentie välillä Pelimannintie-Vanhaistentie jäi ilman liikennettä. Tosin yhtään pysäkkiä tuolla välillä ei ollut.

52 ja 53 olivat 80-luvulla hauskoja linjoja: niillä oli yhteiset päätepysäkit, mutta täysin oma reitti. 

33:n loppumisen myötä moni pikkukatu Munkkiniemessä jäi ilman liikennettä (jos palvelulinjoja ei lasketa mukaan).

23:n vanha reitti Keskuspuiston läpi on sitten jo muinaishistoriaa.

----------


## a__m

> Linja 17:han kiersi aikoinaan Ympyr&#228;talon Hakaniemess&#228;, oliko keskustaan p&#228;in menness&#228;.


N&#228;in oli. 1990-luvun alkuun asti 17 ajoi Pasilan suuntaan kolmikulmasta reitti&#228; Erottajankatu-Etel&#228;esplanadi-Mikonkatu-Kaisaniemenkatu. Pys&#228;kit olivat ainakin yhteinen pys&#228;kki 16:n kanssa Erottajan kohdalla Etel&#228;esplanadilla, Mikonkadulla Aleksanterinkadun kulmilla ja Kaisaniemenkadun risteyksess&#228;. Mikonkadun muututtua k&#228;velykaduksi 17 siirrettiin nykyiselle reitilleen Mannerheimintie-Kaivokatu suunnassa Merikadulta It&#228;-Pasilaan. V&#228;lill&#228; (1992-1994?) ajettiin Mannerheimintie-Postikatu-Kaivokatu ja pys&#228;kki oli my&#246;s nykyisell&#228; 21V:n j&#228;tt&#246;pys&#228;kill&#228; (silloin linjat 17, 21V, 65A, 66A).

Viimeisimpin&#228; muutoksinahan tulivat pys&#228;kki manskun ja Kaivokadun kulmaan ja reittimuutos etel&#228;&#228;n ajettaessa pois Keskuskadulta.

----------


## a__m

Kadonnut päätepysäkki löytyy myös Puistolan torilta Suuntimotien ja Sirkkalanmäen ristyksestä, jossa sijaitsi linjojen 74 (Rautatientori-Hermanni-Ala-Malmi-Puistola) ja 75X (Rt-tori-Lahdentie-Puistola) päätepysäkki. Viime viikkoihin saakka vanhat pysäkkitolpat olivat paikoillaan, nyt Suuntimotiellä tehtävien katutöiden vuoksi päätepysäkkialuekin muotoillaan uuteen uskoon.

----------


## Hujis

80/90-lukejen taitteessa, tai ainakin niillä main oli olemassa linjat 230 ja 511, 230 muistaakseni kulki uusmäestä, kenties keskustaan saakka? 511 liikennöi muistikuvieni mukaan Tapiola-Lentoasema, kulkien Leppävaaran ja Lintuvaaran poikki. Linjoilla 511/510 taisi jossain vaiheessa päästä Kuitinmäkeen saakka, tosin  omat muistot ovat niin hatarat että saatan hyvin olla väärässä.

----------


## b10m55

> Onkos Vartioharjussa Riskutien ja Linnanherrantien risteyksessä ollut jonkun metroa edeltävän linjan kääntöpaikka vai onko sitä käyttänyt joku linja metron aikaan?


Linjan 95 päättäri oli siinä 1.6.78 asti, sitten 95 yhdistettiin Vesalan linjan 90 kanssa ja jatkettiin. Tämän jälkeen lenkkiä alkoi käyttää linja 95S Kasarmitori-Vartioharju ja lopullisesti päättäri jäi pois bussikäytöstä 1.9.82 linjan 95S lopettaessa.

----------


## b10m55

> Muita kadonneita päättäreitä on mm. Visbynkatu Itäkeskuksessa (54,56,90S; n. 1995), mainittu Takkatie Pitskussa (59,79V)


Takkatielle ajoi myös linja 57 vuoteen 1991 saakka.

----------


## JT

> 80/90-lukejen taitteessa, tai ainakin niillä main oli olemassa linjat 230 ja 511, 230 muistaakseni kulki uusmäestä, kenties keskustaan saakka? 511 liikennöi muistikuvieni mukaan Tapiola-Lentoasema, kulkien Leppävaaran ja Lintuvaaran poikki. Linjoilla 511/510 taisi jossain vaiheessa päästä Kuitinmäkeen saakka, tosin  omat muistot ovat niin hatarat että saatan hyvin olla väärässä.


Vermon pysäkillä Helsinkiin suuntaan taitaa olla vieläkin linjaluettelon toisella puolella teksti 230-290 tai jotain vastaavaa.

Vanhasta kunnon '95 kesäaikataulusta löytää linjan 510 kohdalta aamun ensimmäisen lähdön ajettavan tunnuksella 510A Kuitinmäki 5.45 Leppävaara 6.06. Reitti varmaan meni Kuitinmäestä linjan 195 reittiä Tapiolaan, josta omaa reittiä edelleen eli ei käyty Westendinasemalla. Kovaa muuten sai ajaa jos halusi pysyä aikataulussa.

----------


## Safka

Hertsikassa Laivalahdenkatu-Mekaanikonkatu jäi ilman liikennettä 79V:n loputtua. Sahaajankadun alkupäässä ajoi linja 96S, olikohan se Vuosaaren metron avaamisen asti, eli 1998. Ennen koko metroa taisi oli linja 80S, joka ajoi Itäväylää ja Viikintietä pitkin Siilitielle. Siilitien-Kettutien-Kettukujan kolmiossa oli linjan 82 (tms.) päättäri, sekin kai metron tuloon asti.

Linjan 80 "Roihupellon sisääntulo" näyttää siirtyvän 13.8. alkaen Laippatieltä Tulppatielle. Samaan aikaan loppuu tietysti 80A:n päättäri Varhan portilla ja linjan aiempi päättäri Sahaajankadun ja Roihuvuorentien risteyksessä (noin) oli käytössä joskus 1995.

----------


## MCW

> Onko Kehä I pitkin (Hagalundintie) välillä Tapiolantie - Kalevalantie liikennöinty joskus? Innopolin kohdalla Kehä I:llä on pysäkkipari, joten jotain linjaliikennettä on täytynyt olla.


Tuota pysäkkiparia käytti jokunen edesmenneen Lohjan Liikenne oy:n vuoro jotka ajoivat keskustasta Lauttasaaren ja Kehä I:n kautta Turunväylälle. 90-luvun alussa taisi olla enää vain yksi vuoro aamulla Lohjalta Hkiin ja neljän jälkeen takaisin.

----------


## Resiina

01.05.1974 linjakartasta katsottua:
linja 16 kulki väliä Punavuori - Kruununhaka. Kääntyminen Hakaniemen sillan alta ja A-vuorot lähtivät Munkkisaaresta, osa A-vuoroista Hernesaaresta (kartan mukaan)linjan 17 kääntöpaikka oli Aleksis Kiven kadulla (nykyisen 518 päättärin paikkeilla) ja A-vuorot ... - Aleksis Kiven katu - Inkoonkatu - Porvoonkatu - Kotkankatu - Aleksis Kiven katu-... Ruuhka-aikana A-vuorot jatkoivat Itä-Pasilaan reittiä ... - Aleksis Kiven katu - Savonkatu - Kumpulantie - Ratamestarinkatu - Asemapäällikönkatu.linja 23 Eläintarha - Pasila (Ilmalantorin luo). 23A Pasila (Ilmalantori) - Tenholantietä keskuspuiston läpi - Invalidisäätiö - Ruskeasuo. 23S Siltasaari - Pasila (Ilmalantori).linja 24 ajoi Töölössä reittiä ... - Nervanderinkatu - Cygnaeuksenkatu - Töölönkatu - Töölöntori-...linja 45 ajoi Malminkartanossa ... - Vihdintie - Ristipellontie - Malmikartanontie. Päätepysäkki Ojamäentien luona (siinä taitaa olla vieläkin entisen kääntöpaikan jäänteet näkyvillä).linjan 50 A-vuorot ... - Takkatie - Arinatie (päätepysäkki Espoon rajalla)linjan 51 päätepysäkki ... - Pitäjänmäentie - Purotie - Kutomotie (nyk. taksiaseman luona) - Pitäjänmäentie - ...linjan 52 päätepysäkki oli Annalassa (Hämeentie/Vanhankaupungintie)linjalla 67 oli K-vuorot jotka ajoivat Paloheinässä ... - Sysimiehentie - Kuusniementie - Saramäentie - Paloheinäntie - ...linjat 73, 74 ja 74A kulki Puistolassa reittiä ... - Kuutie - Alankotie - Puistolanraitti - ...linja 78 kulki Mellunmäessä Naulakalliontien kautta.linjan 79 päätepysäkki oli Haagassa (Eliel Saarisen tie / Ilkantie risteys) ja 79V kiersi silloisen Strömbergintien.linjojen 92 ja 92S päätepysäkki Myllypurossa oli Myllypadontie 9:n kohdilla.linjojen 94N ja 94V päätepysäkki oli Naapurintiellä Kontulassa.linja 99 ajoi reittiä Vuosaari (Kallvikintien/Mustalahdentien päättäri) - Puotila - "Kehä 1" - Malmi - Tapaninvainio - Siltamäki

----------


## Fiss

> 01.05.1974 linjakartasta katsottua


Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä vanhoja linjakarttoja. Onko niitä jo jossain päin nettiä tai olisiko mahdollista skannata ja pistää jonnekin saataville? (Vai tulisiko siinä rikottua jotain lakia?)

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

No, t&#228;ss&#228; on yksi pala historiaa: Koillis-Helsingin bussilinjat vuonna 1966

Googlettamalla niit&#228; ei varmaankaan kannata l&#228;hte&#228; hakemaan... Tai mist&#228;s sit&#228; tiet&#228;&#228;.

----------


## Resiina

> Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä vanhoja linjakarttoja. Onko niitä jo jossain päin nettiä tai olisiko mahdollista skannata ja pistää jonnekin saataville? (Vai tulisiko siinä rikottua jotain lakia?)


Kelpaisiko tämä vuodelta 1938 oleva matkailijakartta tässä näkyy Helsingin keskustan raitiolinjat ja keskustan bussilinjat

ja tässä selostesivu linjoista

----------


## Skurubisin

> Kelpaisiko tämä vuodelta 1938 oleva matkailijakartta tässä näkyy Helsingin keskustan raitiolinjat ja keskustan bussilinjat


Tuo oli erittäin kiva kartta! Nyt heräsi lisää kysymyksiä:
Linja 20 ajoi Erottaja -  Mannerheimintie - Unioninkatu - Hietalahdenranta - Itämerenkatu  - Salmisaari, mutta miten linja jatkuu Lauttasaaren puolella? 

Linja 21 menee kartan mukaan sama reittiä kuin linja 20, mutta kun katsoo linjaluetteloa niin siinä lukee Erottaja - Munkkiniemi. Herää kysymys että minkä takia Munkkiniemen bussi olisi ajannut 30-luvulla Lauttasaaren kautta. Eihän silloin viellä tainnut Vattuniemessä olla merkittävää teollisuutta. Ja jos se on ajannut Munkkiniemeen, niin onko reitti sitten ollut Lauttasaari - Katajaharju - Kaskisaari - Lehtisaari - Kuusisaari - Munkkiniemi? Tuohon linjaan minä en ainakaan usko millään lailla.

Linja 15: Mikä Käpylän pikal. (Kottby kuriren) se on ollut?




> No, tässä on yksi pala historiaa: Koillis-Helsingin bussilinjat vuonna 1966
> 
> Googlettamalla niitä ei varmaankaan kannata lähteä hakemaan... Tai mistäs sitä tietää


Onko tuo linja 70 mennyt Vantaan puolelle sinne McDonaldsille asti vai onko se kääntynyt siinä Kirkonkyläntien päässä ennen kivisiltaa, ABL-laattatehtaan alapuolella olevalla kääntöpaikalla?

/Skurubisin

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä vanhoja linjakarttoja. Onko niitä jo jossain päin nettiä tai olisiko mahdollista skannata ja pistää jonnekin saataville? (Vai tulisiko siinä rikottua jotain lakia?)


Olkaas hyvät: Espoon linjakartta vuodelta 1973 skannattuna (hieman "raakavedos" tosin, sorry...) sekä suurella tarkkuudella, että ruudulle sopivana: http://nakkiputka.pp.fi/Espoo73/

----------


## Albert

> Onkos Vartioharjussa Riskutien ja Linnanherrantien risteyksessä ollut jonkun metroa edeltävän linjan kääntöpaikka vai onko sitä käyttänyt joku linja metron aikaan?





> Linjan 95 päättäri oli siinä 1.6.78 asti, sitten 95 yhdistettiin Vesalan linjan 90 kanssa ja jatkettiin. Tämän jälkeen lenkkiä alkoi käyttää linja 95S Kasarmitori-Vartioharju ja lopullisesti päättäri jäi pois bussikäytöstä 1.9.82 linjan 95S lopettaessa.


Kirjastobussi käy kyllä silmukassa perjantaisin.  :Smile:

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> Olkaas hyvät: Espoon linjakartta vuodelta 1973 skannattuna (hieman "raakavedos" tosin, sorry...) sekä suurella tarkkuudella, että ruudulle sopivana: http://nakkiputka.pp.fi/Espoo73/


Hieno juttu, kiitokset Nakkiputkalle!

Åbergin Linja liikennöi perinteisen Helsinki-Solvalla-Koivula-linjan (285) lisäksi myös Nuuksion Pitkäjärven länsirannalle mennyttä Helsinki-Hankalahti-linjaa ainakin vielä vuonna 1968, Nakkiputkan kartan julkaisemiseen mennessä se on jo loppunut.
Mahdettiinko Hankalahden linjaa ehtiä ajaa numerolla 286 vai loppuiko se jo ennen numeroinnin käyttöönottoa?

----------


## Fiss

Kiitoksia kaikille mielenkiintoisista kartoista!  :Smile:  

Nimimerkilt&#228; Safka sain s&#228;hk&#246;postilla vuoden 1975 Helsingin linjakartan, kiitoksia h&#228;nelle. Oli puhe, ett&#228; my&#246;s se voidaan laittaa jakeluun, joten t&#228;ss&#228;p&#228; siis kaikkien iloksi: 
Kansi
Kartta 1
Kartta 2
Kartta 3

----------


## 339-DF

Vuosi 1975 on erityisen mielenkiintoinen, sillä se on viimeinen vuosi, kun kaksiakselisia ratikoita oli vielä liikenteessä. Samalla se on vuosi, jolloin koko ensimmäinen nivelvaunusarja saatiin liikenteeseen. Vuosi 1975 on myös "vanhan reitistön" viimeinen vuosi; vuonna 1976 avattiin Itä-Pasilan rata, joka oli ensimmäinen ratalaajennus vuosikymmeniin ja seurausta valtuuston päätöksestä säilyttää raitioliikenne, ja jota oli seuraava useita pieniä ratapidennyksiä 80- ja 90-luvuilla. 

Kiitos kartasta!

----------


## a__m

Upea kartta! Mitä parhaimmat kiitokseni.

----------


## Hape

Kiitokset Resiinalle v.1938 linjakartasta.
Skurubisin:
Omien tietoläteideni mukaan linja 20 meni Lauttasaaressa  nykyisen Tallbergin puistoten kautta nykyisen sankarihauta-alueen luokse. Isonkaaren alkupuoen kerrostalot ovat rakennettu -30-luvun lopulla.
Ja lina 21 on mennyt Turuntieltä ( nyk. Mannerheimintie) Eino Leinonkadun ja Mecelininkadun kautta Seurasaarentietä Munkkiniemeen, nykyiselle Huopalahdentielle.
Lisäksi HRO ehti aloittaa ennen Talvisotaa kantakaupungissa  bussilinjat 13 (Ruoholahti (Nykyisen oikeustalon luona)- Brahenkatu ja 18 (Kolmikulma- Naistenklinikka)
Tietoni perustuvat vuoden 1940 olympialaisia varten painettuun  Heisinki-opaskirjaan.

----------


## Resiina

Löysin laatikon pohjalta kaksi pikkasen vanhempaa aikataulua,
Helsinki-Viherlaakso-Lähderannan ostoskeskus-Laaksolahti-jupper
01.06.1969


Helsinki-Pitäjänmäki-Uusmäki-Rajatorppa-Frihers
01.06.1977

----------


## Resiina

> Olisi mielenkiintoista n&#228;hd&#228; vanhoja linjakarttoja. Onko niit&#228; jo jossain p&#228;in netti&#228; tai olisiko mahdollista skannata ja pist&#228;&#228; jonnekin saataville? (Vai tulisiko siin&#228; rikottua jotain lakia?)


Helsingin kulkuneuvot 31.08.1953
Keskustan kartta


Muu Helsinki


Ps onko mahdollista tehd&#228; luetteloa josta n&#228;kisi ett&#228; mit&#228; bussilinjoja on p&#228;&#228;kaupukiseudulla liikkunut HRO/HKL/HELB:n linjat l&#246;ytyy parhaiten mutta ent&#228; yksityiset firmat.

----------


## Antero Alku

Kiitokset Resiinalle, oli hieno pala historiaa.

Miettikääpä näiden karttojen valossa, että 1955 valtuustossa tehtiin aloiteet maanalaisen rakentamisesta Helsinkiin ja suunniteltiin pikaratikkaverkkoa. Itä-Helsinki oli tuolloin pelkkää metsää, jossa oli pari lämpärettä: Herttoniemi, Marjaniemi ja Vartiokylä. Silti Jollakseenkin pääsi bussilla, mutta ketähän palveli Pohjois-Herttoniemen linja 34? Ehkä siellä oli muutama haja-asutustalo? Tuollahan on rintamamiestaloja edelleen Roihupellon pohjoispuolella 34:n päättäriltä kartassa itään päin lähtevän tien varressa.

Tammisaloon ei linjaa ole, mutta siellähän oli oma Tammelundin liikenne Oy.

Antero

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Miettikääpä näiden karttojen valossa, että 1955 valtuustossa tehtiin aloiteet maanalaisen rakentamisesta Helsinkiin ja suunniteltiin pikaratikkaverkkoa. Itä-Helsinki oli tuolloin pelkkää metsää, jossa oli pari lämpärettä: Herttoniemi, Marjaniemi ja Vartiokylä.


Ennen sotia Vartiokylään ja Vuosaaren huviloille pääsi laivoilla. Puotilan ja Rastilan kartanoilla oli laiturit säännöllistä liikennettä varten, mutta myös huviloiden laiturit olivat kovassa käytössä. Nämä laivat joutuivat sotakorvauksiksi ja liikenne vaihtui busseihin aika pian. Ilman sotia olisi varmaan pikartikka Puotilaan toteutunut ja puhuisimme luultavasti siitä metrona.

Kävelin pari päivää sitten Vuosaaren ympäri ja totta tosiaan: Huvila-alueella on lukuisia vanhoja betonilaitureita, jotka luultavasti poistuvat uusien asuinalueiden myötä.

----------


## Hape

Vuoden -38 kartan linjaluettelo mainitsee HRO'n linjan numero 34 menneen Tammisaloon. Mikään muu lähde  (opaskartta ja HKL'n historiikki ) ei tunne moista linjaa. -50- luvulla tällä numerolla ajettiin Länsi-Herttoniemeen.

----------


## kal_luppi

Turusta eri linjojen reittejä vuodesta 1983 on luettavissa Leinon Riston sivuilta http://www.saunalahti.fi/~rvleino/linjat/index.htm

----------


## Resiina

T&#228;ss&#228; Helsingin kartta vuodelta 1962
Keskusta ja sen ymp&#228;rist&#246;
Lauttasaari
http://img151.imagevenue.com/img.php...2_K9_510lo.jpg
Munkkiniemi
http://img31.imagevenue.com/img.php?..._K10_593lo.jpg
Pit&#228;j&#228;nm&#228;ki
http://img45.imagevenue.com/img.php?..._K11_471lo.jpg
Keskusta
http://img155.imagevenue.com/img.php...2_K5_508lo.jpg
Kallio
http://img144.imagevenue.com/img.php...2_K6_412lo.jpg
K&#228;pyl&#228;
http://img157.imagevenue.com/img.php...2_K7_319lo.jpg
Santahamina
http://img11.imagevenue.com/img.php?...2_K1_343lo.jpg
Kulosaari
http://img127.imagevenue.com/img.php...2_K2_567lo.jpg
Herttoniemi
http://img18.imagevenue.com/img.php?...2_K4_578lo.jpg

Jatkuu...

----------


## Resiina

T&#228;ss&#228; Helsingin kartta vuodelta 1962
(Punaiset viivat ova yksityisten linja-autofirmojen reittej&#228 :Wink: 
Tapiola-Lauttasaari-Keskusta
http://img17.imagevenue.com/img.php?...2_Y9_437lo.jpg
Lepp&#228;vaara-Pit&#228;j&#228;nm&#228;ki-Haaga
http://img19.imagevenue.com/img.php?..._Y10_334lo.jpg
Kaarelan suunta
http://img17.imagevenue.com/img.php?..._Y11_539lo.jpg
Vantaankosken suunta
http://img124.imagevenue.com/img.php..._Y12_555lo.jpg
Keskusta-Kulosaari-Herttoniemi
http://img18.imagevenue.com/img.php?...2_Y5_457lo.jpg
Oulunkyl&#228;-Latokartano
http://img131.imagevenue.com/img.php...2_Y6_562lo.jpg
Tammisto-Tikkurila
http://img15.imagevenue.com/img.php?...2_Y7_489lo.jpg
Simonkyl&#228;n suunta
http://img148.imagevenue.com/img.php...2_Y8_304lo.jpg
Villinki-Saaristoa
http://img130.imagevenue.com/img.php...2_Y1_491lo.jpg
Vuosaari
http://img41.imagevenue.com/img.php?...2_Y2_447lo.jpg
Hakunilan suunta
http://img157.imagevenue.com/img.php...2_Y4_348lo.jpg
Hakkilan suunta
http://img132.imagevenue.com/img.php...2_Y3_403lo.jpg

(Kartat suurennettu 1,5 kertaisiksi)

----------


## Antero Alku

Tänään on sitten tämä jo historiaa. HELB ei enää aja 550:ä, eikä 550 enää aja Keilaniemen kautta. Onkohan nyt sitten yleisö sitä mieltä, että HKL on huono bussifirma, kun sillä oli huonot pysäkit 550:llä. Nyt kun tulee uusi Concordia on katokselliset pysäkitkin. Aika monta asiaa väärin, mutta näinhän ne mielipiteet muodostuu.

Toivottavasti HKL ajaa seuraavan kerran 550:ä raitiovaunuilla 7 vuoden päästä.

Antero


Kuvassa 550:n lähtö 11.8.2006 klo 20:15 ja paikka Roihupellon pysäkki. Kuva omani.

PS: Kiitos Resiinalle mukavista kartoista. Tulee niin nostalginen olo kun katselee lapsuuden ajan karttoja ja linjoja.

----------


## mlahdenm

Muutama kadonnut reitti lisää:

-59 kulki aikoinaan Teollisuuskatua suoraan Ratapihantielle, nykyäänhän tuota Teollisuuskadun länsipäätä ei aja mikään linja.

-361(?) kulki aikoinaan suoraan Vapaalantietä välin Nuijatie-Vanha Hämeenkyläntie, kun muut linjat (360, 362) puolestaan kiersivät Vapaalan pientaloalueen lenkin kuten nykyäänkin. Nythän 361 kulkee suoraan Vihdintietä aina Martinkyläntien risteykseen saakka. Tuolla pois jääneellä osuudella ovat pysäkkisyvennyksetkin vielä jäljellä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

h32:n eli Etelä-Haagan linjan edeltäjä 22 meni useassa kohtaa "ihan outoja" reittejä verrattuna seuraajiinsa.
- Ruskeasuolla mentiin Koroistentietä Mannerh.t:n asemesta (ainakin 1950-luvun alkupuolella)
- Etelä-Haagaan tulo tapahtui kapeaa, mutkittelevaa tietä pienen sillan ylitse, ylittämällä Mätäpuro (pikkutie lienee kevyen liikenteen käytössä yhä)
- Haagan Urheilutieltä linja jatkuikin Kylätietä Huopalahden asemapihan etelälaidalle, josta matka jatkui Seljatietä Angervotien risteykselle. Paikalla on yhä outo rakentamaton nurmialue, jossa on tosin muuntajakoppi.
Keskustassa h22 on yhteen aikaan kääntynyt Vanhassa Kirkkopuistossa. 
Linjan ajoreitillä on useita osuuksia, joissa nykyään ei kulje edes palvelulinjoja.

----------


## Tuomas Kyheröinen

T&#228;ss&#228; vuosien '97 ja '98 kartat aikataulukirjojen takaa, eiv&#228;t ole hirve&#228;n vanhoja (minun vanhimpani). '97 ei viel&#228; ole Vuosaaren metroa, joten kannattaa vertailla.

Hki 1997-1998 7,2 Mt
Hgi:n keskusta 1997-1998 5,7 Mt
Hki 1998-1999 7,5 Mt

----------


## kemkim

> Tässä vuosien '97 ja '98 kartat aikataulukirjojen takaa, eivät ole hirveän vanhoja (minun vanhimpani). '97 ei vielä ole Vuosaaren metroa, joten kannattaa vertailla.


Samoina ovat linjat pysyneet jo vuosikymmeniä Helsingissä, toisin kuin Espoossa ja Vantaalla. Tämäkö sitten syy siihen, että joukkoliikennettä käytetään paljon, kun linjoja ei jatkuvasti laiteta sekaisin. Aikana ennen Internetiä tämä oli erityisen tärkeää, kun ei ollut reittioppaita neuvomassa. Joko Helsingin linjat ovat niin hyvin suunniteltuja, ettei niitä ole tarvinnut muuttaa, tai niihin ei ole muista syistä koskettu.

----------


## SD202

> Samoina ovat linjat pysyneet jo vuosikymmeniä Helsingissä, toisin kuin Espoossa ja Vantaalla. Tämäkö sitten syy siihen, että joukkoliikennettä käytetään paljon, kun linjoja ei jatkuvasti laiteta sekaisin. Aikana ennen Internetiä tämä oli erityisen tärkeää, kun ei ollut reittioppaita neuvomassa. Joko Helsingin linjat ovat niin hyvin suunniteltuja, ettei niitä ole tarvinnut muuttaa, tai niihin ei ole muista syistä koskettu.


Tai sitten Helsinki vain on valmiimpi kaupunki kuin Espoo tai Vantaa. Harvassa ovat ne Vantaan sisäiset linjat, joiden reitin varrelle ei olisi tullut mitään uusia asuinalueita tai kauppakeskittymiä kymmenenkin viime vuoden aikana. No eipä Helsingissä ole enää kohta tilaakaan rakentaa mitään maisemaa mullistavia uusia kaupunginosia kuten vaikka Pakkalan-Vantaanportin alue Vantaalla. Valitettavasti tuo alue onkin esimerkki siitä, miten palvelut ja infrastruktuuri laahaa alueelle muuttaneiden asukkaiden perässä.

Onhan Vantaalla tietyt (seutu)linjat pysyneet vuosikausia suht' koht' muuttumattomina. Ainakin linjat 452 ja 453 tulevat näin äkkiseltään mieleen. Vantaan sisäisiä linjoja onkin sitten hienosäädetty oikein urakalla - linja 55 lienee ainoita linjoja, joka on säästynyt mainittavilta muutoksilta sitten linjastouudistuksen kesällä '92.

----------


## karihoo

Oulunkylän torilla muistaakseni oli h64S:n päätepysäkki vielä noin kymmenen vuotta sitten. Nykyisin siellä kurvailee enää palvelulinja.

----------


## karihoo

Torstaina 25.10.2007 jäi Helsingin Kansakoulukatu pois reittikatuluetteloista kun h08N, h18, h55/A, h65A ja h66A siirtyivät Urho Kekkosen kadulle.

----------


## Safka

Korjataan sen verran, että ainakin 1987 kulki vielä, mahdollisesti pari vuotta sen jälkeenkin.

----------


## Makeone

Wanhoja linjoja...mukava aihealue vaikkei se nyt ihan ketjun alkuperäinen aihe ollutkaan.

Aikaisemmin mainittiin Mäkkylän Puistotie jota aikanaan, eli ainakin 80-luvun alussa ja allekirjoittaneen nuoruudessa liikennöi linjat 235 ja 236, mahdollisesti jopa rengaslinja 101:kin. Noista 235 ja 236 kiersivät perkkaan kautta ja 101:llä joku iltavuorokin sen taisi tehdä. Muistan hyvin nuo 235 ja 236 linjat, kosa joskus 81-82, aloitin koulunkäynnin Perkkaanpuiston ala-asteella jossa ei ollut teknisten töiden luokkaa, vaan sitä varten piti matkustaa bussilla mäkkylän kouluun joka oli siinä risteyksessä josta 235 ja 236 erosivat omille reiteilleen kehä I:ltä käännyttyään heti sen kallileikkauksen jälkeen. Nakkiputkan skannaamissa kartoissa ei vielä Kehä I:tä tainnut virallisesti ollatkaan. Muuten moni reitti näytti kovin tutulta 80-luvun espoossa. Muistan vielä tuolloin 80-luvun alussa matkustaneeni aamutuimaan Espoon Auton Wiima M68-korisella autolla joko 235- tai -6:lla tuonne mäkkylään, taisivat olla ko. autojen viimeisiä vuosia liikenteessä?

Mikähän linja 18 noissa vuoden 73 kartoissa oikein luikertelee ja milloinhan se lopetettiin? Itse muistan lähteneeni kouluun tapiolaan suvelasta uudistetun linja 18 ensimmäisillä vuoroilla mahdollisesti elokuussa 89.

Ja löydänpä kadun jolla linja-auto ei ole enään hetkeen aikaan kulkenut, eli Viherkalliontie. Viherkalliolla oli oma linjansa vielä joskus 80-luvulla, 245 joka oli käytännössä ruuhkalinja, taisipa vaihtaa hetkeksi aikaa vielä numeroa ja reittiäkin ennen lopettamistaan. 'Pääte'-pysäkki oli viherkallion kukkuran edessä.

Toinen katu jolla ei enään bussit kulje löytyy Suvelasta, sokinsuontie, liikenne loppui kun sunantie rakennettiin läpi ja päästiin pienestä mäestä eroon.

----------


## kemkim

> -59 kulki aikoinaan Teollisuuskatua suoraan Ratapihantielle, nykyäänhän tuota Teollisuuskadun länsipäätä ei aja mikään linja.


58 kulkee nykyään tuota reittiä ja on melko nopeakin, verrattuna Pasilan katujen kautta ajamiseen. Joitain vuoroja voisi jäädä tälle suoralle reitillekin kesän jälkeen. Ainoa hidaste tässä reitissä on liikennevaloista johtuvaa.

----------


## Resiina

> Mikähän linja 18 noissa vuoden 73 kartoissa oikein luikertelee ja milloinhan se lopetettiin? Itse muistan lähteneeni kouluun tapiolaan suvelasta uudistetun linja 18 ensimmäisillä vuoroilla mahdollisesti elokuussa 89.


Kyseinen linja perustettiin 05.04.1964 ja lakkautettiin 03.09.1984
Linja 18 kulki reittiä Tapiola-Niittykumpu-Pohj. Suomenoja-Espoon as-Bemböle-Leppävaara-Tapiola ja toisinpäin, linja kulki vain Arkisin
Ote 1974 espoon aikatalusta



> Arkipäivinä
> Tapiola-Suomenoja-Espoon keskus-Leppävaara-Tapiola 
> 07.20 08.15 14.00 16.10 17.15 to 
> Tapiola-Leppävaara-Espoon keskus-Suomenoja-Tapiola 
> 06.15 07.15
> to = Torstaisin
> Lauantaisin ja Pyhäpäivinä ei liikennettä
> Åbergin Linja Oy Laurilan Linja Oy Åke Wickström





> Itse muistan lähteneeni kouluun tapiolaan suvelasta uudistetun linja 18 ensimmäisillä vuoroilla mahdollisesti elokuussa 89.


Kyseinen päivä on ollut todennäköisesti 28.08.1989 jolloin kyseinen linja perustettiin/aloitti liikennöinnin ja liikennöitsijä oli silloin Espoon Auto Oy
Ja kyseisenä päivämääränä tapahtui muitakin muutosia espoon suunnalla
28,08,1989	
17	...-Espoon keskus	Muutos	Espoon Auto Oy
	18	Tapiola-Mankkaa-Kauniainen-Suvela-Espoon keskus-Muurala-Mikkelä	Uusi	Espoon Auto Oy
	27	Tapiola-Leppävaara-Hämevaara	Uusi	Espoon Auto Oy
	42	...-Iivisniemi	Muutos	Auto-Arvela Oy/P.Tyllilä Linja Oy
	43	Kivenlahti-Soukka-Kuitinmäki-Kera	Uusi	Paikallislinjat Oy/Auto-Arvela Oy/P.Tyllilä Linja Oy
	43A	Kivenlahti-Soukka-Kuitinmäki-Kauniainen-Järvenperä	Uusi	Paikallislinjat Oy/Auto-Arvela Oy/P.Tyllilä Linja Oy
	92B	Espoon keskus-Kalajärvi	Uusi	Vanhakylän linja Oy/Keskuslinja Oy
	139Z	Helsinki-Suomenojan teollisuus alue	Lakkautettiin	P.Tyllilä Linja Oy
	140Z	Hanikka-Helsinki	Lakkautettiin	P.Tyllilä Linja Oy
	141 	Helsinki-Soukka	Lakkautettiin	P.Tyllilä Linja Oy
	143A	Helsinki-Soukanniemi	Uusi	P.Tyllilä Linja Oy
	144N	Helsinki-Soukanniemi-Suvisaaristo	Uusi	P.Tyllilä Linja Oy
	145	...-Soukanniemi-...	Muutos	P.Tyllilä Linja Oy
	154A	Helsinki-Suomenoja-Espoon keskus-Tuomarila-Kauniainen	Lakkautettiin	Laurilan Linja Oy/Åbergin Linja Oy
	154T	Helsinki-Suomenoja-Espoon keskus-Tuomarila-Kauniainen-Nihtisilta	Lakkautettiin	Laurilan Linja Oy/Åbergin Linja Oy
	213	...-Mikkelä	Muutos	Paikallislinjat Oy
	270A	Helsinki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Espoon keskus-Tuomarila-Kuurinniitty	Uusi	Paikallislinjat Oy
	360	...-Uusmäki-...	Muutos	Frihersin Auto Oy/Variston linja Oy
	512B	Tapiola-Kehä 1-Malmi	Uusi	Suomen Turistiauto Oy

----------


## Makeone

> Kyseinen päivä on ollut todennäköisesti 28.08.1989 jolloin kyseinen linja perustettiin/aloitti liikennöinnin ja liikennöitsijä oli silloin Espoon Auto Oy


Onpas koulut alkaneet myöhään tuolloin, mutta eiköhän tuo pitäne kuitenkin paikkansa. Muistan vielä autonkin jolla matkustin, EA 117, Volvo B58/Wiima M300-sarja, kuljettajansa 'vakio'-auto, joskin kuljettajan lempinimen kuulin joskus myöhemmin...'Turhapuro'.

Voisikohan tota vuotta 1989 pitää Uuden BussiAjan, aka UBA, alkamisena, eli ainakin Espoon sisäisiä linjoja alkoi tulemaa lisää ja seutulinjat alkoivat natisemaan liitoksissaan, vai tulikohan toi UBA jo aikaisemmin.

80-luvun lopulla taisivat ainakin alkaa seuraavat sisäiset linjat jotka olivat entisiä seutulinjoja:
E44: Friisinmäki - Perkkaa - Leppävaaran asema (- Lintuvaara - Hämevaara - Uusimäki?) tai sitten (- Rastaala - Jupperi) jolloin korvattu 'seutu'-linja olisi ollut 242-4?
E67: Leppävaara - Högnäs (jonnekin sinnepäin), korvattu linja 267

Mitenköhän muistelen, että E43:sta ajeli Espoon Auto vai tapahtuikos se yhdistäminen (Espoon Auto/Paikallislinjat) samoihin aikoihin...anteeksi vain huono muistini.
E85: Leppävaara - Nuuksio (- Kattila), korvattu linja 285
E87: Espoon Keskus - Siikajärvi, korvattu linja 287
E88: Leppävaara - Siikajärvi/-ranta, korvattu linja 288

----------


## Resiina

> 80-luvun lopulla taisivat ainakin alkaa seuraavat sisäiset linjat jotka olivat entisiä seutulinjoja:
> E44: Friisinmäki - Perkkaa - Leppävaaran asema (- Lintuvaara - Hämevaara - Uusimäki?) tai sitten (- Rastaala - Jupperi) jolloin korvattu 'seutu'-linja olisi ollut 242-4?


Linja 44 alkoi liikennöinnin syysliikenteen alussa 1986 ja se korvasi linjat 235 ja 243
Linja 44 Friisinmäki-Leppävaara-Jupperi lakkautettiin 04.06.1990,
ja se korvattiin linjoilla 23 Uusmäki-Leppävaara-Friisinmäki ja 24 Leppävaara-Veini-Jupperi




> E67: Leppävaara - Högnäs (jonnekin sinnepäin), korvattu linja 267


03,09,1984 aloitti linja 67 Viherlaakso-Bemböle-Kunnarla-Puotinen-Röylä-Kunnarla-Bemböle-Viherlaakso (Paikallislinjat Oy) ja se korvasi linjat 257 ja 267, 04.06.1990 linjan päätepiste siirtyi Leppävaaraan.




> Mitenköhän muistelen, että E43:sta ajeli Espoon Auto vai tapahtuikos se yhdistäminen (Espoon Auto/Paikallislinjat) samoihin aikoihin...anteeksi vain huono muistini.


Tässä yhteydessä linjasta 43 ei voi kirjoittaa ellei kirjoita myös linjasta 42.
Linja 42 perustettiin 16.08.1976 ja silloin se kulki reittiä Bemböle-Espoon keskus-Latokaski-Kivenlahti-Soukka-Suomenoja-Kuitinmäki-Olari-Mankkaa-Kera. P.Tyllilä linja Oy ja Auto-Arvela Oy
Linja 43 muodostu kun linja 42 jaettiin kahtia 28.08.1989
42	...-Iivisniemi	Muutos	Auto-Arvela Oy/P.Tyllilä Linja Oy
43	Kivenlahti-Soukka-Kuitinmäki-Kera	Uusi	Paikallislinjat Oy/Auto-Arvela Oy/P.Tyllilä Linja Oy
43A	Kivenlahti-Soukka-Kuitinmäki-Kauniainen-Järvenperä	Uusi	Paikallislinjat Oy/Auto-Arvela Oy/P.Tyllilä Linja Oy




> E85: Leppävaara - Nuuksio (- Kattila), korvattu linja 285


02,09,1991 
85 Leppävaara-Bemböle-Nupuri-Nuuksio	Uusi	Åbergin linja Oy
285 Helsinki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Nupuri-Nuuksio Lakkautettiin Åbergin linja Oy




> E87: Espoon Keskus - Siikajärvi, korvattu linja 287


Linjat E87 ja 287 ajoivat yhtä aikaa pitkään linja 87 Espoon keskus-Siikajärvi on perustettu joko 1981 tai 1982, 
Linja
287	Helsinki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Nupuri-Siikajärven Kauppa-Siikajärvi	
287A	Helsinki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Nupuri-Siikajärven Kauppa-Siikajärvi-Siikaniemi
287B	Helsinki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Nupuri-Siikajärven Kauppa-Siikaranta
Lakkautettiin 07,06,1993




> E88: Leppävaara - Siikajärvi/-ranta, korvattu linja 288


07,06,1993
Uusi linja 88	
88 Leppävaara-Bemböle-Nupuri-Siikajärven Kauppa-Siikajärvi
88A Leppävaara-Bemböle-Nupuri-Siikajärven Kauppa-Siikajärvi-Siikaniemi
88B Leppävaara-Bemböle-Nupuri-Siikajärven Kauppa-Kolmperä-Bemböle-Leppävaara
88T Leppävaara-Bemböle-Nupuri-Kolmperä-Siikajärven Kauppa-Siikaranta
Lakkautettu linja 288
288	Helsinki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Nupuri-Kolmperä-Siikajärven Kauppa-Siikajärvi
288A	Helsinki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Nupuri-Kolmperä-Siikajärven Kauppa-Siikajärvi-Siikaniemi
288B	Helsinki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Nupuri-Kolmperä-Siikajärven Kauppa-Siikaranta

----------


## Makeone

No niin, sieltä tuli aimo annos historiaa, kiitokset Resiinalle siitä. Tuli oikein 'nuoruus' mieleen...muistelin tosiaan että osa noista linjoista alkoi jo 80-luvulla, mutta niin se aika vaan kuluu. Toi E67:kan päättäri Viherlaaksossa hieman pisti mietityttämään, olikohan se siellä Viherlaakson ostarilla vai turuntien pysäkillä? Itse asuin Viherkalliossa vuosien 1986 ja 1990 välillä, tarkkaan en nyt muista.

----------


## Resiina

> Toi E67:kan päättäri Viherlaaksossa hieman pisti mietityttämään, olikohan se siellä Viherlaakson ostarilla vai turuntien pysäkillä? Itse asuin Viherkalliossa vuosien 1986 ja 1990 välillä, tarkkaan en nyt muista.


29,08,1984 Länsiväylä lehdessä oli Paikallislinjat Oy:n ilmoitus liikennemuutoksista 03,09,1984

----------


## Makeone

No huh huh, sieltä löytyy kaikenlaista materiaalia. Hyvää palvelua Paikallislinjoilta jo tuohon aikaan. 

Ja sitten taas muisteluita/kysymyksiä: olikos 247:n Jorvia edeltävä päätepysäkki jossain Lippajärven paikkeilla. Montakohan eri reittivariaatiota 249:llä oli parhaimmillaan, jotain 5-6? Pari vuoroa päivässä ajoi Bemböleen jostain lähderanta-järvenperä-? reittiä? Joku vuoro meni Brobackaan (tjsp) ja tuolloin tuli vielä toi Punametsän 'lisäys'. Punametsä taisikin olla vuoron virallinen päätepysäkki aina linjan lakkauttamiseen asti vuonna 199x?

----------


## Resiina

> Ja sitten taas muisteluita/kysymyksiä: olikos 247:n Jorvia edeltävä päätepysäkki jossain Lippajärven paikkeilla.?


1973 linjakartan mukaan linjan 247 päätepysäkki oli Veininkadun ja laaksolahdentien risteyksessä.
http://jlf.fi/f29/1165-kadonneet-rei...html#post14028
01,01,1981
247 Helsinki-Viherlaakso-(Viherlaaksonranta)-(Kuusniemi)-Petas-Järvenperä	Muutos
03,09,1984
247 ...-Jorvi(-Högnäs)	Muutos	Paikallislinjat Oy
01,05,1996	
247A Helsinki-Leppävaara-Bemböle-Högnäs	Lakkautettiin




> Montakohan eri reittivariaatiota 249:llä oli parhaimmillaan, jotain 5-6? Pari vuoroa päivässä ajoi Bemböleen jostain lähderanta-järvenperä-? reittiä? Joku vuoro meni Brobackaan (tjsp) ja tuolloin tuli vielä toi Punametsän 'lisäys'. Punametsä taisikin olla vuoron virallinen päätepysäkki aina linjan lakkauttamiseen asti vuonna 199x?


Aikataulussa 01.09.1986-31.05.1987
Linjalla 249 on perusreitin lisäksi 6-reittivariaatiota
Reitit
249 Helsinki-Leppävaara-Viherlaakso-Lähderanta - Järvenperä-Vanhankartano-Punametsä
249A Helsinki-Leppävaara-Viherlaakso-Lähderanta - Järvenperä-Vanhankartano-Punametsä-Röylä-Kunnarla-Bemböle
249Y Helsinki-Leppävaara-Viherlaakso-Lähderanta - Järvenperä-Vanhankartano-Juvanmalmi-Punametsä
249K Helsinki-Leppävaara-Viherlaakso-Lähderanta - Järvenperä-Kehätie-Punametsä
249YK Helsinki-Leppävaara-Viherlaakso-Lähderanta - Järvenperä-Kehätie-Juvanmalmi-Punametsä
249T Työväinopiston kautta 249L Varikolle asti (Pitäjänmäkeen)
Ja lisäksi kuva punametsän päätepysäkiltä vuosi on 1998 ja kyseinen auto on linjalla 249

----------


## Max

Tikkurilassa Talkootien ja Talvikkitien risteyksen vieressä on pusikoitunut linja-auton kääntöpaikka. Mahtaako joku tietää, milloin sitä on käytetty ja millainen linja sitä on käyttänyt?

----------


## LateZ

Jos puhumme samasta paikasta, ei siinä ole ollut kääntöpaikkaa. Ennen uuden Asolanväylän rakentamista tie meni siitä suoraan ja jotain sitten jäi jäljelle risteystä rakennettaessa vanhasta tiestä. Ainakin ymmärtääkseni jo ennen Simonsillan rakentamista alueelle menneet linja-autot ovat ajaneet Leinikkitietä pidemmälle, jonnekin sinne missä oli Laineen K-kauppa. Malminiityssä siinä lähellä on aikanaan joku linja kääntynyt Malminiityntien varrella tai päässä (olikohan 612 ennen kuin se alkoi ajaa Ilolaan).

Kertokaa toki, jos olen väärässä kääntöpaikan suhteen. Ennen sähköjunia Helsingistä Tikkurilan kautta Hiekkaharjuun oli melkoinen bussiliikenne - olihan Hiekkaharju suhteessa sen ajan Tikkurilaan varsin iso paikka monine palveluineen. Junia meni paljon, mutta tarjonta oli sekavaa ja välillä saattoi olla parinkin tunnin taukoja liikenteessä. Bussi ajoi kai pitkälti vartin välein. Sähköjunan tultua samantien liikenne supistui nykyisen 611 kaltaiseksi, pääsääntöisesti kerran tunnissa ajavaksi. Olen ymmärtänyt noiden vuorojen ajaneen nimenomaan Hiekkaharjun läpi sinne Leinikkitien kääntöpaikalle. Onko Hiekkaharjun aseman tienoille koskaan päättynyt bussilinjaa?

Itse en muista Simonsiltaan ajaneen muita linjoja kuin 611. Myös Katriinan sairaalan linjan 46 ensimmäinen ja viimeinen vuoro ajettiin A-tunnuksella Simonsiltaan. Ilmeisesti sekin oli vanha systeemi, jo vanhojen numeroiden aikaan tuollainen yhteys oli. 

Käsittääkseni lyhyen aikaa joku erikoinen poikittainen seutulinjakin on ajanut sinne. Kertokaapa asiaa paremmin tuntevat noista poikittaisliikenteen kokeiluista. Kaikenlaista linjaa on tainnut olla, mutta harvempi on jäänyt pysyväksi.

----------


## Max

> Ennen uuden Asolanväylän rakentamista Talkoo-/Leinikkitie meni siitä suoraan ja jotain sitten jäi jäljelle risteystä rakennettaessa vanhasta tiestä.


Juuri sen vanhan tien tyhjään päättyvällä pätkällä on tuo mainitsemani kääntöpaikka, mutta se on kyllä selkeästi kääntöpaikan silmukaksi tunnistettavissa.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Itse en muista Simonsiltaan ajaneen muita linjoja kuin 611.


Olen 70-luvun lopulla matkustanut Simonsiltaan Vantaan Liikenteen linjalla 410, joka ajoi Helsingistä Myyrmäen kautta.

Ja joskus 70-luvun alkupuolella lähti Herttoniemen rautatieaseman luota Helsinki-Maaseutu-Liikenteen linja 19 myös jonnekin Hiekkaharjun suunnalle, Sillä en koskaan tullut kulkeneeksi, joten en osaa kääntöpaikasta sanoa mitään.

----------


## Resiina

> Olen 70-luvun lopulla matkustanut Simonsiltaan Vantaan Liikenteen linjalla 410, joka ajoi Helsingistä Myyrmäen kautta.
> .


olet oikeassa katsoin Vantaan liikenteen aikataulua 1979-1980, kysenen linja kulki reittiä Helsinki-Louhela-Martinlaakso-Sanomala-Vantaankoski-Tikkurila-Hiekkaharju-Simonsilta.
Tässä alla oin reittikartta kyseisen aikataulun takakannesta.

Vain vantaan Liikenne Oy:n linjat on numeroitu

----------


## SD202

> Malminiityssä siinä lähellä on aikanaan joku linja kääntynyt Malminiityntien varrella tai päässä (olikohan 612 ennen kuin se alkoi ajaa Ilolaan).


Kyllä vain. 612 ajeli Malminiittyyn ennen päätepysäkin siirtämistä Ilolaan.




> Itse en muista Simonsiltaan ajaneen muita linjoja kuin 611. Myös Katriinan sairaalan linjan 46 ensimmäinen ja viimeinen vuoro ajettiin A-tunnuksella Simonsiltaan. Ilmeisesti sekin oli vanha systeemi, jo vanhojen numeroiden aikaan tuollainen yhteys oli.


Eli puhumme siis linjasta 89(A), joka liikennöi toukokuuhun 1992 saakka.

----------


## Resiina

> Eli puhumme siis linjasta 89(A), joka liikennöi toukokuuhun 1992 saakka.


Linja 89
Tikkurilan as-Katariinan sairaala ja A-vuorot Simonsilta-Tikkurila as-Katariinan sairaala
01.06.1992
Linjatunnus 89(A) muuttui linjaksi 46(A)
01.06.1997
Linjan A-vuorot lakkautettiin

----------


## karihoo

> Jo aikaisemmin mainitun 63V:n päätepysäkki Postitalolla ei ollut täsmälleen samassa paikassa kuin linjojen 63 ja 63N. 63V lähti Mannerheimintieltä 42:n pysäkin edestä. 63N oli mielenkiintoinen linja, sen alkureitti oli sama kuin 63:n, mutta se kiersi muistaakseni ainoastaan Suursuon ympäri ja päätepysäkki oli Pirjontiellä (vanhan Elannon ja Pirjonkrouvin välissä?). Lähtöjä oli keskustasta kolme, jos muistan oikein ajat olivat 23.02, 23.17 ja 23.32. Ensimmäinen auto ajoi vielä Pirkkolasta keskustaan 23.22, muut vuorot päättyivät Pirkkolaan. Joskun muistan tuon Pirkkolasta lähteneen vuoron ehtineen Postitalolle samaan aikaan kun viimeinen vuoro lähti maalle päin. Ei ollut kovasti liikennettä 80-luvulla...


Helsingin kaupungin Liikuntavirasto vaan edelleen tykkää, että h63N ja h79V olisivat edelleen liikenteessä (kuva Maunulan ulkoilumajan opastekartasta 25.1.2009).  :Very Happy: 

Sikäli myös mielenkiintoinen merkintä, koska esim. Maaliikennekeskuksen yritysten nimiä (Schenker Oy jne.) on päivitetty tälle vuosituhannelle eli kartta ei voi olla niin vanha kuin linjamerkinnöistä voisi luulla.

----------


## Safka

> Helsingin kaupungin Liikuntavirasto vaan edelleen tykkää, että h63N ja h79V olisivat edelleen liikenteessä (kuva Maunulan ulkoilumajan opastekartasta 25.1.2009).


Kyseisestä paikasta eli Metsäläntietä pitkin ei ole kulkenut mikään kartassa mainituista linjoista (51,52,63,63N,79V.) Sen sijaan siitä kulki jo aiemmin mainittu 63V ja lähitulevaisuudessa 56.

----------


## chauffer

Minua nyt jonkin aikaa askarruttanut Kuurinniityssä linjan 261 päätepysäkin sijainti joskus vuosina -93-96...? Jotenkin sellainen muistikuva että ei ollut samassa paikassa kuin nykyinen 270:n päättäri. Vaikka sehän virallisesti Tuomarilassa ja 270A Kuurinniityssä. Mutta 270A taas menee nykyään vielä pidemmälle nykyisen 51:n päätepysäkille asti. Ja sitä asuin aluetta ei ollut 15 vuotta sitten. Kun muistelen että 261 päättyi sellaiseen paikkaan jossä ei ollut edes kunnon kääntöpaikkaa vaan jossain risteyksessä käännyttiin...Ja taukokin oli välillä Kuurinniityssä jolloin auto ajettiin jonkin urheilukentän reunaan... tälläinen muistikuva olisi...

----------


## Lauri Räty

Muisteletkohan sitä kääntöpaikkaa, joka sijaitsi Hopeatiellä? Tämä kääntöpaikka oli tosiaan linjan 261 käytössä kesäliikenteen 2006 alkuun asti, jolloin 261 lakkautettiin ja linja E51 perustettiin. Linja E51 ei koskaan Hopeatielle liikennöinyt.

Google Mapsin Street View'ssa Hopeatien kääntöpaikalla seisoo Espoon kaupungin valkoinen kuorma-auto. Kääntöpaikalle näyttäisi nykyään vievän ihan asfaltoitu katukin, 261:n liikennöidessä katu oli kuoppainen hiekkatie.

Lisäksi Kuurinniityntien varressa on levennys, joka sekin on ollut Googlen katunäkymästä poiketen aiemmin hiekkapintainen. Mahtaako joku tietää onko tämä ollut joskus linja-autojen kääntöpaikka vai vain  julkinen pysäköintialue?

----------


## chauffer

Juurikin tätä muistelin!! Kiitos paljon! Ajattelinkin ettei nyt vielä noin hatara muisti voi olla kun itsekin kyseistä linjaa joskus ajoin...  :Wink:  Jotenkin vaan silti tuntuu siltä että linja olisi jatkunut vielä 90-luvulla vieläkin pidemmälle eli Platinatietä aina Kromitien risteykseen saakka.... siinä mulla vissiin pätkii..

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:53 ----------

Ja Helsingin linjaa 63 muistelen ajelleeni Postitalolle, siinä ei muiden linjojen päätepysäkkiä ollut...

----------


## JT

> Ja Helsingin linjaa 63 muistelen ajelleeni Postitalolle, siinä ei muiden linjojen päätepysäkkiä ollut...


Itse asiassa päätepysäkki oli Arkadiankadulla nykyisen Pikkuparlamentin kohdalla. Eli Paloheinästä tullessaan linja kääntyi Manerheimintieltä Arkadiankadulle ja siitä lähtiessään P. Rautatiekadun kautta Manskulle. Päätepysäkin nimi taisi virallisesti olla Paasikivenaukio ja linjan päättäri muistaakseni siirtyi muiden vanhalle Linja-autoasemalle liikennöivien linjojen mukana Elielinaukiolle 2002 kesäliikenteen alussa. Vai oliko niin, että ennen Elielille siirtymistä ajettiin hetken aikaa Linja-autoasemalle?

----------


## aki

> Itse asiassa päätepysäkki oli Arkadiankadulla nykyisen Pikkuparlamentin kohdalla. Eli Paloheinästä tullessaan linja kääntyi Manerheimintieltä Arkadiankadulle ja siitä lähtiessään P. Rautatiekadun kautta Manskulle. Päätepysäkin nimi taisi virallisesti olla Paasikivenaukio ja linjan päättäri muistaakseni siirtyi muiden vanhalle Linja-autoasemalle liikennöivien linjojen mukana Elielinaukiolle 2002 kesäliikenteen alussa. Vai oliko niin, että ennen Elielille siirtymistä ajettiin hetken aikaa Linja-autoasemalle?


Linjan 63 päätepysäkki siirrettiin vuoden -96 syksyllä Arkadiankadulle pikkuparlamentin kohdalle ja tätä ennen päätepysäkki oli todellakin postitalon ja nykyisen kiasman pääoven edessä, Aiemmin postitalon päätepysäkkiä käytti myös ruuhkalinja 63V joka ajoi väliä Postitalo-Maunula-Suursuo. Itse en ainakaan muista että 63 olisi missään vaiheessa ajanut linja-autoasemalle.

----------


## Resiina

> Alunperin kirjoittanut chauffer
> 
> 
> Ja Helsingin linjaa 63 muistelen ajelleeni Postitalolle, siinä ei muiden linjojen päätepysäkkiä ollut...
> 
> 
> Itse asiassa päätepysäkki oli Arkadiankadulla nykyisen Pikkuparlamentin kohdalla. Eli Paloheinästä tullessaan linja kääntyi Manerheimintieltä Arkadiankadulle ja siitä lähtiessään P. Rautatiekadun kautta Manskulle. Päätepysäkin nimi taisi virallisesti olla Paasikivenaukio ja linjan päättäri muistaakseni siirtyi muiden vanhalle Linja-autoasemalle liikennöivien linjojen mukana Elielinaukiolle 2002 kesäliikenteen alussa. Vai oliko niin, että ennen Elielille siirtymistä ajettiin hetken aikaa Linja-autoasemalle?


Itseasiassa linjan päätepysäkki oli nimenomaan Postitalon edessä 30.05.1976-1996(Viimeinen aikataulu missä kyseisen linjan päätepysäkiksi on mainittu Postitalo Syksy 1995-Kevät 1996). Postialon laituri oli nykyisen Mannerheimintien puoleisen pysäkin ja postitalon välisellä alueella
Linja 63 siirtyi ilmeisesti suoraan paasikiven aukiolta Elielin aukiolle sillä kesäaikataulussa 2001 päätepysäkki oli Paasikiven aukio mutta talviaikataulussa 2001-2002 päätepysäkki on Elielin aukio

Lähteet:
Vanhat aikataulut
Vanhat HKL:n linjakartat
HKL:n vuosikertomukset

----------


## chauffer

> Toinen katu jolla ei enään bussit kulje löytyy Suvelasta, sokinsuontie, liikenne loppui kun sunantie rakennettiin läpi ja päästiin pienestä mäestä eroon.


Asuin Sokinsuontien varrella -79-83 ja sinä aikana ei ainakaan minun muistini mukaan siinä bussit kulkeneet. Tarkoitat varmaan Kirstinmäki nimistä tietä joka tuli nykyiseltä Siltakadulta jyrkkää mäkeä ylös Kirstintielle? Siitä kulki ainakin 270... Nykyisin siinä vain kevyen liikenteen väylä.
Sitten yksi poistunut päätepysäkki vanhan linja-autoaseman lisäksi on Simonkenttä. Sieltä lähti nykyiset Kampin linjat eli 39,41,45 ja 47... Eli nykyisen Hotelli Simonkentän paikalta... Sieltä aloitin urani bussikuskina 39:ä nivelellä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sitten yksi poistunut päätepysäkki vanhan linja-autoaseman lisäksi on Simonkenttä. Sieltä lähti nykyiset Kampin linjat eli 39,41,45 ja 47... Eli nykyisen Hotelli Simonkentän paikalta...


Simonkentän aikana nykyisen 41:n vastine oli 32 (Etelä-Haagaan). Oli toki tuolloinkin linja 41 olemassa Kannelmäkeen, mutta sen lähtöpaikka oli linja-autoasema ja reitti kulki Mannerheimintietä jo ihan keskustan tuntumasta saakka.

----------


## uolevi

> Asuin Sokinsuontien varrella -79-83 ja sinä aikana ei ainakaan minun muistini mukaan siinä bussit kulkeneet. Tarkoitat varmaan Kirstinmäki nimistä tietä joka tuli nykyiseltä Siltakadulta jyrkkää mäkeä ylös Kirstintielle? Siitä kulki ainakin 270... Nykyisin siinä vain kevyen liikenteen väylä.


Asuin itse sielläpäin koko 90-luvun. Sokinsuontien ja Hösmärintien kautta kulkivat vuonna 1990 bussi 156Z Hki-Suna ja E19 Tapiola-Espoon keskus. Myös Kirstinmäki kuului reittiin - muistelen, että busseilla oli Ulkoniityntien (Kirstinmäen silloinen jatke) jyrkässä mäessä talviliukkailla vaikeuksia.

Sunantien pohjoispää rakennettiin 90-luvun alussa kahdessa osassa, Kirstintiestä etelään ja pohjoiseen. Muistaakseni Sokinsuontien reitin poistanut eteläinen osa valmistui ensin.

----------


## Resiina

Ainakin linja 19 kulki tuota reittiä Espoon keskus-Suvelantie-Kirstintie-Sokinsuontie-Hösmärintie-Finnoontie-... 03.09.1984-12.08.1991 välisen ajan

----------


## Joonas Pio

Vantaan 67/A on lopetettu jo monia vuosia sitten, mutta lentoaseman terminaali 2:n laiturilla 24 väitetään maaliskuussa 2011 näin...  :Very Happy:

----------


## tommi.immonen

Luin Ove Enqvistin kirjasta Kruununjalokivet, Vallisaari ja Kuninkaansaari, että talvella 1929 puolustusvoimat liikennöi postilta lainatuilla busseilla reittiä: päävartiontori-Suomenlinna-Vallisaari ja  1930 talvena  reitillä toimi Marjaniemen liikenne Oy jonka jälkeen liikenne loppui.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ei ole kauaa aikaa kun linjalla 132 oli S-versio, joka ajoi reittiä Ruoholahti (M)-Friisilänaukio. Sekin lopetettiin vähin äänin.

----------


## aki

> Ei ole kauaa aikaa kun linjalla 132 oli S-versio, joka ajoi reittiä Ruoholahti (M)-Friisilänaukio. Sekin lopetettiin vähin äänin.


Itseltäni löytyy aikataulukirja 2003-2004 jolloin noita S-lähtöjä alettiin liikennöidä, niitä ajettiin muutama lähtö ruuhka-aikoina, Friisilänaukiolta 7.11, 7.41 ja 8.11, Ruoholahdesta 15.46, 16.19 ja 16.49, Arkistostani ei löydy uudempia Espoon aikataulukirjoja joten en pysty tarkistamaan milloin nuo S-vuorot lopetettiin, kovin pitkään niitä ei kuitenkaan ajettu.

----------


## zige94

> Itseltäni löytyy aikataulukirja 2003-2004 jolloin noita S-lähtöjä alettiin liikennöidä, niitä ajettiin muutama lähtö ruuhka-aikoina, Friisilänaukiolta 7.11, 7.41 ja 8.11, Ruoholahdesta 15.46, 16.19 ja 16.49, Arkistostani ei löydy uudempia Espoon aikataulukirjoja joten en pysty tarkistamaan milloin nuo S-vuorot lopetettiin, kovin pitkään niitä ei kuitenkaan ajettu.


 Missä tuon Ruoholahden päättäri sitten oli?

----------


## aki

> Missä tuon Ruoholahden päättäri sitten oli?


Muistaakseni vuorot saapuivat ja lähtivät siitä Metroaseman edustalta, taisi olla erillinen pysäkki eikä siis käyttänyt linjojen 8 ja 15 yhteistä pysäkkiä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Arkistostani ei löydy uudempia Espoon aikataulukirjoja joten en pysty tarkistamaan milloin nuo S-vuorot lopetettiin, kovin pitkään niitä ei kuitenkaan ajettu.


Niitä ajettiin vain tuo talvikausi 2003-2004.

----------


## zige94

> Muistaakseni vuorot saapuivat ja lähtivät siitä Metroaseman edustalta, taisi olla erillinen pysäkki eikä siis käyttänyt linjojen 8 ja 15 yhteistä pysäkkiä.


Kiitos. Olisiko ollut kenties se, missä nykyään on taksitolppa/parkkipaikkoja muutama?




> Niitä ajettiin vain tuo talvikausi 2003-2004.


Miksi nuo sitten lopetettiin? Kannattamattomina?

----------


## Palomaa

Minne ja milloin tarkalleen ja miksi e11Z katosi?

En muista tarkkaa aikaa kun kyseinen linja katosi.

----------


## Toni A.

Mikäs linja tollanen 540 on ollut, pysäkillä V2101 "Myllärinkuja" näkyy haalistuneena 540 Tikkurila. Tolla pysäkillä: http://maps.google.fi/maps?hl=fi&ll=...2,31.2,,2,0.05

----------


## zige94

> Mikäs linja tollanen 540 on ollut, pysäkillä V2101 "Myllärinkuja" näkyy haalistuneena 540 Tikkurila. Tolla pysäkillä: http://maps.google.fi/maps?hl=fi&ll=...2,31.2,,2,0.05


Aika erikoista muuten.. Nykyinenhän 540 on Lentoasema - Leppävaara - Espoon keskus (U-linja)... Itse en ole ikinä toisesta 540:sta kuullut. Vai onko tuo 540 sitten liikkunut joskus Tikkurilan suunnilla?

----------


## Toni A.

Löysinpäs sen sivun missä näkyy nuo entiset linjat: http://joukkoliikennewiki10.wikkii.c...en_bussilinjat Kylläpä on ollu jos jonkinnäköstä linjaa.  :Very Happy:

----------


## aki

> Minne ja milloin tarkalleen ja miksi e11Z katosi?
> 
> En muista tarkkaa aikaa kun kyseinen linja katosi.


Ainakin vielä vuoden 2004 aikataulukirjasta nuo Z-lähdöt löytyvät.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisiko ollut kenties se, missä nykyään on taksitolppa/parkkipaikkoja muutama?


Jättöpysäkki oli siinä, lähtöpysäkki toisella puolen katua missä nyt on parkkipaikkoja.




> Miksi nuo sitten lopetettiin? Kannattamattomina?


S-vuoroilla kokeiltiin, voitaisiinko enemmänkin lähtöjä siirtää päättymään Ruoholahteen. Matkustajat välttelivät S-vuoroja, joten kokeilun johtopäätös oli, että kaikki lähdöt ajetaan jatkossa Kamppiin asti.

----------


## Matkalainen

Törmäsinpä tässä linjan 147 varrella pariinkin eri pysäkkiin, joilla on tolpassa valkoisella tarralla peitetty päreestä teksti "147N Saunalahti". Onko tämmöinen joskus ollut olemassa? Missäpäin Saunalahtea on mahtanut päätepysäkki olla? Onnistuin kyllä löytämään historiasta linjan 147N, mutta sillä oli aikataulujen mukaan päätepysäkki Kivenlahdessa.

----------


## kuukanko

Ko. linja on tulevaisuutta: ks. ketju HSL:n liikennemuutokset, kesä 2012 - kesä 2013.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ko. linja on tulevaisuutta: ks. ketju HSL:n liikennemuutokset, kesä 2012 - kesä 2013.


Kiitos, mutta tästä tiesinkin jo. Onko päreet viety sinne siis liikenteen alkua odottamaan? Tuntuisi perin yllättävältä, ettei niitä olisi samalla vaivalla viety useammalle pysäkille. Lisäksi ne peitetarrat vaikuttivat jo hiukan oleutuneilta.

----------


## Jufo

> Törmäsinpä tässä linjan 147 varrella pariinkin eri pysäkkiin, joilla on tolpassa valkoisella tarralla peitetty päreestä teksti "147N Saunalahti". Onko tämmöinen joskus ollut olemassa? Missäpäin Saunalahtea on mahtanut päätepysäkki olla? Onnistuin kyllä löytämään historiasta linjan 147N, mutta sillä oli aikataulujen mukaan päätepysäkki Kivenlahdessa.


Joo, olihan tuollainen linja, vieläpä melko äskettäin eli suunnilleen vuonna 2005 - 2007. Tämä linja korvasi 150:n myöhäisliikenteen ja myös 143:n loppuillan liikenteen eli reitti oli Kamppi - Kaitaa - Soukka (pisto linjan 143 päätteellä Soukassa) - linjan 147 reittiä Kivenlahteen - Saunalahti. Pääte oli siellä missä tuohon aikaan Saunalahden pääte oli eli Kummelivuorentiellä (?). Käytössä oli myös reittitunnus NK (N-reittiä sekä nykyistä K-reittiä).

----------


## Matkalainen

> Joo, olihan tuollainen linja, vieläpä melko äskettäin eli suunnilleen vuonna 2005 - 2007. Tämä linja korvasi 150:n myöhäisliikenteen ja myös 143:n loppuillan liikenteen eli reitti oli Kamppi - Kaitaa - Soukka (pisto linjan 143 päätteellä Soukassa) - linjan 147 reittiä Kivenlahteen - Saunalahti. Pääte oli siellä missä tuohon aikaan Saunalahden pääte oli eli Kummelivuorentiellä (?). Käytössä oli myös reittitunnus NK (N-reittiä sekä nykyistä K-reittiä).


Kiitos tiedosta! Juuri tuonaikaisista aikatauluista löysin mainintoja 147N:stä, mutta hämmennyin perin juurin, kun kaikissa löytämissäni aikatauluissa mainittiin päätepisteeksi Kivenlahti. Tuo reitti selittää päreissä mainitun Saunalahden, ja muistuttaa tosiaan varsin vahvasti tulevaa 147N:ää.

----------


## Jufo

> Kiitos tiedosta! Juuri tuonaikaisista aikatauluista löysin mainintoja 147N:stä, mutta hämmennyin perin juurin, kun kaikissa löytämissäni aikatauluissa mainittiin päätepisteeksi Kivenlahti. Tuo reitti selittää päreissä mainitun Saunalahden, ja muistuttaa tosiaan varsin vahvasti tulevaa 147N:ää.


Juu unohdin mainita, että 147N ajoi alunperin vain Kivenlahteen saakka (parin aikataulukauden ajan?) jonka jälkeen se jatkettiin Saunalahteen tarjoamaan myöhäisillan liikennettä sinne. Tämä reitti taisi olla voimassa vain yhden talviaikataulukauden ajan, jonka jälkeen linja 165 siirrettiin Saunalahteen ja linja 147N lopetettiin.

----------


## SD202

> Vantaan 67/A on lopetettu jo monia vuosia sitten, mutta lentoaseman terminaali 2:n laiturilla 24 väitetään maaliskuussa 2011 näin...


No eihän tuo vielä mitään...Vantaan pysäkillä V7409 (Hanabölentien ja Koivukylänväylän risteyksessä) oli ainakin vielä viime lauantaina maininta siitä, että linja 66 kulkisi Havukoskelle. Kyllähän se taisi kulkeakin vielä alkuvuodesta 2001...Samalla pysäkillä on kuitenkin linjan 77 tiedot, joten on siellä sentään viimeisen viiden vuoden aikana käyty päivittämässä pysäkkiä. :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Vantaan 67/A on lopetettu jo monia vuosia sitten, mutta lentoaseman terminaali 2:n laiturilla 24 väitetään maaliskuussa 2011 näin...


Vaan eipä enää...

----------


## 339-DF

> No eihän tuo vielä mitään...Vantaan pysäkillä V7409 (Hanabölentien ja Koivukylänväylän risteyksessä) oli ainakin vielä viime lauantaina maininta siitä, että linja 66 kulkisi Havukoskelle. Kyllähän se taisi kulkeakin vielä alkuvuodesta 2001...Samalla pysäkillä on kuitenkin linjan 77 tiedot, joten on siellä sentään viimeisen viiden vuoden aikana käyty päivittämässä pysäkkiä.


No, siellä sentään on jokunlaista tietoa, vaikka vanhaa. Espoo on täynnä megainformatiivisia bussipysäkkejä, joilla ei ole mitään muuta kuin tolppa ja liikennemerkki 531. Joku jossain topicissa sanoi, että niitä olisi lähinnä Nuuksiossa. On niitä muuallakin. Esim. Tuomarilan aseman tuntumassa ihan uudella kerrostaloalueella.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Vanha Punametsään kulkenut seutulinja 323 ajoi ainakin vuoden 1997 aikataulun mukaan Hämeenkylän kautta Kehä III:lle josta se jatkoi edelleen Askiston läpi. Muistaako kukaan onko tuossa Tavastkullantien sekä kehän risteyksessä ollut aikanaan liikennevalot? Nykyäänhän paikasta pääsee liittymään vain itään vievälle kaistalle.

----------


## Miska

> Vanha Punametsään kulkenut seutulinja ajoi ainakin vuoden 1997 aikataulun mukaan Hämeenkylän kautta Kehä III:lle josta se jatkoi edelleen Askiston läpi. Muistaako kukaan onko tuossa Tavastkullantien sekä kehän risteyksessä ollut aikanaan liikennevalot? Nykyäänhän paikasta pääsee liittymään vain itään vievälle kaistalle.


Ei ollut liikennevaloja. Vasemmalle kääntyminen liittymässä kiellettiin kuolemaan johtaneen kolarin jälkeen, mikä vaikutti myös bussireitteihin. Tuohon on suunniteltu eritasoliittymää, joka mahdollisesti voisi toteutua joskus 2020-luvun puolella. Uudet järjestelyt mahdollistaisivat taas Askiston läpi ajavan bussiliikenteen.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Ei ollut liikennevaloja. Vasemmalle kääntyminen liittymässä kiellettiin kuolemaan johtaneen kolarin jälkeen, mikä vaikutti myös bussireitteihin. Tuohon on suunniteltu eritasoliittymää, joka mahdollisesti voisi toteutua joskus 2020-luvun puolella. Uudet järjestelyt mahdollistaisivat taas Askiston läpi ajavan bussiliikenteen.


Kiitos asian valaisemisesta Miska!

----------


## Tarkastaja

Tutkiskelin HKL:n kesän -97 aikataulua ja bongasin sieltä Munkkivuori-Tali -väliä ajaneen 35-linjan. Ajettiinkohan tuota reittiä pikkubusseilla? Vuoden 1998 aikatauluissa puolestaan 35 oli jo ilm. lakkautettu, mutta en löytänyt Talinrannan koukkausta enää miltään alueen linjalta (18, 57, 58). Onhan sinne jonkun pitänyt ajaa..(?)

----------


## Miska

> Tutkiskelin HKL:n kesän -97 aikataulua ja bongasin sieltä Munkkivuori-Tali -väliä ajaneen 35-linjan. Ajettiinkohan tuota reittiä pikkubusseilla? Vuoden 1998 aikatauluissa puolestaan 35 oli jo ilm. lakkautettu, mutta en löytänyt Talinrannan koukkausta enää miltään alueen linjalta (18, 57, 58). Onhan sinne jonkun pitänyt ajaa..(?)


Talin pisto tuli linjalle 18 1.1.1998 alkaen. Samalla linja 35 lakkautettiin ja linja 57 typistettiin päättymään Munkkivuoren ostarille.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Äkkiseltään muistelisin, että 35:llä oli kalustona esimerkiksi 88-Scanioita. Tuohon aikaan pienkalustoa esimerkiksi HKL-Bussiliikenteellä oli melko vähän.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Varmaan siis 33:n ja 35:n Wiimat saattoivat ajella molempia linjoja. Kiitos Miska ja Rattivaunu 😊

----------


## Pera

Tässä pari Helsingissä kadonnutta reittiä:

Intiankadun osuus välillä Hämeentie-Kustaa Vaasan Tie h52 kulki ennen tästä, nykyään tällä osuudella ei kulje mikään linja.
Talonpojantiellä ei nykyään kulje mikään linja. h79 kulki tätä reittiä vielä 2000-luvun alussa.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Muistaako kukaan että oliko linjan h74 päätepysäkki v. 1997 Puistolan torilla (ennen kuin siirtyi Puistolan Raitille)

----------


## tohpeeri

> Muistaako kukaan että oliko linjan h74 päätepysäkki v. 1997 Puistolan torilla (ennen kuin siirtyi Puistolan Raitille)


 Kiersi silmukan myötäpäivään.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Osaako kukaan sanoa missä kohtaa sijaitsivat 90-luvulla seurutulinjojen 730 (Päiväkumpu) sekä 744 (Kuninkaanmäki) päättärit? Kummastakaan paikasta ei nykyisten karttojen perusteella ainakaan löydy minkäänlaista varsinaista kääntöpaikkaa. 

Entä osaako joku sanoa onko aikanaan Tuomarilan Palotietä pitkin kulkenut jokin linja?

----------


## jiipeehoo

745 n päättäri oli Kuninkaanmäentiellä. Asuin silloin siellä ja oli kiva aamulinja Helsinkiin. 744:n päättäri oli Vanhan Porvoontien ja Kuninkaanmäentien risteyksessä.

----------


## aki

> Entä osaako joku sanoa onko aikanaan Tuomarilan Palotietä pitkin kulkenut jokin linja?


En tiedä onko Palotietä pitkin kulkenut mitään linjaa, mutta linjan 154 Helsinki-Tuomarila päätepysäkki oli vuoteen -93 tai -94 Palotiellä. Se taisi kuitenkin olla aika lähellä Pitkänotkontien risteystä.

----------


## SD202

> Osaako kukaan sanoa missä kohtaa sijaitsivat 90-luvulla seurutulinjojen 730 (Päiväkumpu) sekä 744 (Kuninkaanmäki) päättärit? Kummastakaan paikasta ei nykyisten karttojen perusteella ainakaan löydy minkäänlaista varsinaista kääntöpaikkaa.


Linjan 730 päättäri oli Laurintien ja Pentintien risteyksessä. Sitä en enää muista, oliko tuo päättäri niin tilava, että siinä mahtui kääntämään bussin ympäri vai oliko päättärillä tiedossa peruutusharjoituksia.
Vantaan sisäisen linjan 76 (Tikkurila - Päiväkumpu) päättäri oli samassa paikassa.

Linjan 744 päättärin muistelen sijainneen ainakin 90-luvun loppupuolella Kuninkaanmäentien ja Kuusimäentien risteyksessä. Siellä ei ollut ainakaan 90-luvulla kääntöpaikkaa vaan bussi ajettiin päättärilleen peruuttamalla.
Tämä kuva on otettu kyseisellä päättärillä elokuussa 1998 - vaikka kuvan bussi onkin linjalla 745:
https://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/L/L...-671+SD202.jpg

----------


## Miska

> Linjan 730 päättäri oli Laurintien ja Pentintien risteyksessä. Sitä en enää muista, oliko tuo päättäri niin tilava, että siinä mahtui kääntämään bussin ympäri vai oliko päättärillä tiedossa peruutusharjoituksia.
> Vantaan sisäisen linjan 76 (Tikkurila - Päiväkumpu) päättäri oli samassa paikassa.


En ole aikoihin tuolla päin liikkunut, mutta muistelisin, että siellä olisi jonkin sortin kääntöpaikka ollut. Viimevuotisessa ilmakuvassa kääntöpaikka näyttäisi olevan edelleen olemassa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> En ole aikoihin tuolla päin liikkunut, mutta muistelisin, että siellä olisi jonkin sortin kääntöpaikka ollut. Viimevuotisessa ilmakuvassa kääntöpaikka näyttäisi olevan edelleen olemassa.


On siinä ollut selvä kääntöpaikka nähtävissä liikenteen loputtuakin, nyt viimeisimpien katutöiden jälkeen ei ihan niin selvästi, mutta kuitenkin.

734 on ajanut Päiväkummun päätepysäkille vuoteen 2007 saakka ja sen päättämisestä Etelä-Päiväkumpuun on ollut keskustelua täällä: http://jlf.fi/f12/2021-ytv-ja-hkl-ta...8-ja-muutokset

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Linjan 730 päättäri oli Laurintien ja Pentintien risteyksessä. Sitä en enää muista, oliko tuo päättäri niin tilava, että siinä mahtui kääntämään bussin ympäri vai oliko päättärillä tiedossa peruutusharjoituksia.
> Vantaan sisäisen linjan 76 (Tikkurila - Päiväkumpu) päättäri oli samassa paikassa.
> 
> Linjan 744 päättärin muistelen sijainneen ainakin 90-luvun loppupuolella Kuninkaanmäentien ja Kuusimäentien risteyksessä. Siellä ei ollut ainakaan 90-luvulla kääntöpaikkaa vaan bussi ajettiin päättärilleen peruuttamalla.
> Tämä kuva on otettu kyseisellä päättärillä elokuussa 1998 - vaikka kuvan bussi onkin linjalla 745:
> https://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/L/L...-671+SD202.jpg


Kuvassa on 745 ja Kuninkaanmäentien ja Koulutien risteys.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Osaako kukaan sanoa missä kohtaa sijaitsivat 90-luvulla seurutulinjojen 730 (Päiväkumpu) sekä 744 (Kuninkaanmäki) päättärit? Kummastakaan paikasta ei nykyisten karttojen perusteella ainakaan löydy minkäänlaista varsinaista kääntöpaikkaa. 
> 
> Entä osaako joku sanoa onko aikanaan Tuomarilan Palotietä pitkin kulkenut jokin linja?


Joskus vuonna miekka ja kirves kulki 154 ja sen edeltäjät, koska Palotie oli aikoinaan Tuomarilan pääkatu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Joskus vuonna miekka ja kirves kulki 154 ja sen edeltäjät, koska Palotie oli aikoinaan Tuomarilan pääkatu. 
> 
> t. Rainer


154:stä puheen ollen, milloin 154A Kauniaisiin lakkautettiin?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 154:stä puheen ollen, milloin 154A Kauniaisiin lakkautettiin?


Ei hajuakaan. Asuin muualla 1989-2005.

t. Rainer

----------


## SD202

> Kuvassa on 745 ja Kuninkaanmäentien ja Koulutien risteys.


Ah joo, niinpäs onkin. Ei ole enää muistikuvat ihan tuoreita elokuussa 1998 otetuista valokuvista.  :Wink: 
Yritin eilen vielä selailla  "Lähiöiden Punaiset" -kirjaa ja etsiä valokuvaa linjojen 730 sekä 744 päättäreiltä, mutta eipä osunut eteeni.

----------


## Waltsu

730 lipumassa kääntöpaikalta lähtöpysäkilleen 24.7.2002: https://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2002/...A4kuu/2410.jpg. Lähtöpysäkki näkyy aivan kuvan vasemmassa laidassa.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Kiitos valaisustanne uteluihini! Huomasin tosiaan Palotiellä ajaessani pitkähkön levikkeen josta tuli mieleen josko ollut juuri siinä päättäri. Toisaalta voi olla hyvin myös tienvarsiparkkipaikkakin tiedä sitten

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:52 ----------

Kiva nähdä noita kuvia niin pystyy hahmottamaan paikan. Nämä, kuin monet muutkin eritoten seutulinjojen päättärit ovat kadonneet ja muuttaneet täysin muotoaan rakentamisen myötä

----------


## Tarkastaja

Luin vanhasta uutisartikkelista että 72A oli tikkurilan kaupunkiradan valmistuttua siirretty liikkumaan Viikin ja Pihlajamäen kautta. Alueella asuneena muistankin hyvin hatarasti ko. linjan ajaneen siellä. Osaako kukaan sanoa milloin linja lakkasi kulkemasta Pihlajamäen kautta?

----------


## Miska

> Luin vanhasta uutisartikkelista että 72A oli tikkurilan kaupunkiradan valmistuttua siirretty liikkumaan Viikin ja Pihlajamäen kautta. Alueella asuneena muistankin hyvin hatarasti ko. linjan ajaneen siellä. Osaako kukaan sanoa milloin linja lakkasi kulkemasta Pihlajamäen kautta?


Menikö se kuitenkaan tuolla linjanumerolla Pihlajamäen kautta? Vielä jokunen vuosi sitten ajettiin linjaa 71V, joka oli Savelaan päättynyttä perus-71:stä muutaman pysäkkivälin pidempi versio Pukinmäkeen asti. Joskus aiemmin tuo 71V saattoi ajaa suoraan Viikintietä poikkeamatta Pihlajistossa 71:n tapaan.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Menikö se kuitenkaan tuolla linjanumerolla Pihlajamäen kautta? Vielä jokunen vuosi sitten ajettiin linjaa 71V, joka oli Savelaan päättynyttä perus-71:stä muutaman pysäkkivälin pidempi versio Pukinmäkeen asti. Joskus aiemmin tuo 71V saattoi ajaa suoraan Viikintietä poikkeamatta Pihlajistossa 71:n tapaan.


Lienet oikeassa että tuoSta 72A:sta tulikin tosiaan tuo 71V. Sillä pääsi mukavan nopeasti kun ei kiertänyt Pihlajiston kautta vaan meni suoraan vanhaa Viikintietä pitkin. Ehkäpä kyseessä vaan valemuisto tuosta 72A:sta..

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Joskus aiemmin tuo 71V saattoi ajaa suoraan Viikintietä poikkeamatta Pihlajistossa 71:n tapaan.


Joskus 1990-luvun ihan alussa sellaista 71V:tä ajettiin vain ruuhkasuuntaan.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Missähän päin Vesalaa oli 95N vanha päätepysäkki? Entä muistaako kukaan missä sijaitsi taannoisen 98A:n päätepiste Vuosaaressa joka oli merkitty Ulappasaarentielle?

----------


## b10m55

> Missähän päin Vesalaa oli 95N vanha päätepysäkki? Entä muistaako kukaan missä sijaitsi taannoisen 98A:n päätepiste Vuosaaressa joka oli merkitty Ulappasaarentielle?


95N päättäri oli Paneliantien eteläpuolella Tuukkalantiellä, heti Paneliantieltä kääntymisen jälkeen. 98 ja 98A päätepysäkki Ulappasaarentie sijaitsi Vuosaarentien eteläpuolella vastapäätä Ulappasaarentietä. Niillä kohdin kulkee nyt Ulapparaitti.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> 95N päättäri oli Paneliantien eteläpuolella Tuukkalantiellä, heti Paneliantieltä kääntymisen jälkeen. 98 ja 98A päätepysäkki Ulappasaarentie sijaitsi Vuosaarentien eteläpuolella vastapäätä Ulappasaarentietä. Niillä kohdin kulkee nyt Ulapparaitti.


Kiitos! Ei ilmeisesti ole kovinkaan kauaa kun tuo Tuukkalantien päättäri ollut käytössä(?)

----------


## b10m55

> Kiitos! Ei ilmeisesti ole kovinkaan kauaa kun tuo Tuukkalantien päättäri ollut käytössä(?)


Linja 95N jatkettiin Länsimäkeen ja Rajakylään 13.8.2007. Sen jälkeen ei tuota päättäriä ole varmaankaan käytetty.

----------


## tohpeeri

Rohkenen tässä mainita katoavista reiteistä. Kun ensi elokuussa tapahtuu paljon reittimuutoksia niin 17 lopettaminen,jo kesäkuussa, 14 katoaminen Hernesaaresta ja 24 reitin lyheneminen merkitsee sitä, että Etelä-Helsingissä ei enää bussiliikennettä kulje kuin Laivurinkadulla, tulevat linjat 20 ja 30.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Muistaako kukaan milloin 86 on lakannut liikennöimästä reiherintien kautta? Entä miten tuo 86B:n reitti Gunillantien kautta toteutui, oliko kyseessä pisto vanhalla 84:n päättärillä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Muistaako kukaan milloin 86 on lakannut liikennöimästä reiherintien kautta? Entä miten tuo 86B:n reitti Gunillantien kautta toteutui, oliko kyseessä pisto vanhalla 84:n päättärillä?


En muistanut ulkoa tuota linjan 86 Reihereintieltä poistamisajankohtaa, mutta 13.8.2006 se kuitenkin tapahtui. Tähän ja huomattavan moneen muuhunkin juttuun löytyy ainutkertaisen mainiot tiedot osoitteesta https://www.kooen202.com/42085 . Artikkelin kirjoittaja on myös tämän foorumin jäsen.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> En muistanut ulkoa tuota linjan 86 Reihereintieltä poistamisajankohtaa, mutta 13.8.2006 se kuitenkin tapahtui. Tähän ja huomattavan moneen muuhunkin juttuun löytyy ainutkertaisen mainiot tiedot osoitteesta https://www.kooen202.com/42085 . Artikkelin kirjoittaja on myös tämän foorumin jäsen.


Kiitos sivistämisestä 😃👍🏼

----------


## Minä vain

> Rohkenen tässä mainita katoavista reiteistä. Kun ensi elokuussa tapahtuu paljon reittimuutoksia niin 17 lopettaminen,jo kesäkuussa, 14 katoaminen Hernesaaresta ja 24 reitin lyheneminen merkitsee sitä, että Etelä-Helsingissä ei enää bussiliikennettä kulje kuin Laivurinkadulla, tulevat linjat 20 ja 30.


Eikös 22 jää myös sinne?

----------


## tohpeeri

> Eikös 22 jää myös sinne?


 Kyllä jää mutta Tehtaankadun eteläpuolelle ei jää muita kuin 20 ja 30.

----------


## b10m55

> Entä miten tuo 86B:n reitti Gunillantien kautta toteutui, oliko kyseessä pisto vanhalla 84:n päättärillä?


86B kävi tosiaankin edestakaisin kääntymässä 84:n päättärillä Gunillankujalla. Gunillanpolun pysäkillä oli Reiherintien suuntaan mentäessä kaksi pysäkkiä peräkkäin. Toisella 86B pysähtyi Herttoniemen suuntaan ajaessaan, ja toisella Santahaminan suuntaan ajaessa. Busseissahan ei aikaisemmin ollut määränpäätekstejä.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> 86B kävi tosiaankin edestakaisin kääntymässä 84:n päättärillä Gunillankujalla. Gunillanpolun pysäkillä oli Reiherintien suuntaan mentäessä kaksi pysäkkiä peräkkäin. Toisella 86B pysähtyi Herttoniemen suuntaan ajaessaan, ja toisella Santahaminan suuntaan ajaessa. Busseissahan ei aikaisemmin ollut määränpäätekstejä.


Ahaa, sattuikohan se toinen pysäkki olemaan ns. tolppamalli?

----------


## b10m55

> Ahaa, sattuikohan se toinen pysäkki olemaan ns. tolppamalli?


Kyllä. Mitään katosta ei ollut, koska aika harvoin kukaan oli menossa Gunillantieltä Santahaminaan.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Muistaakohan kukaan milloin entisen seutulinjan 128 päättäri siirtyi pois silloiselta Vanhalta Kirkkotieltä? Nykyäänhän alue on aivan eri näköinen

----------


## Assamies

Wanha linja 14 oli Oulussa aikanaan varsin hieno. Kerran ja aivan vasta ikään, ajoin Koskilinjojen Kabussilla nro #138, joka usein oli tuolla reitillä vakkari-pelinä. Linja oli silloin 4A. Sanoinkin kuskille, naispuoliselle - tekeväni aivan kunnon nostalgiamatkan. Kabussit ovat kesällä kuumia, mutta muuten oivia kokomatalikoita (täysmatala-lattia) ja siksi ruuhka-aikana mahtavia pelejä. Lisäksi näkyvyys on hyvä, paitsi taakse. Kabussissa ei ole takaikkunaa. Yt.--assamies--

----------


## Tarkastaja

Mistähän lähtien 65A alkoi kulkea Kätilöopiston/Sofianlehdonkadun kautta?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mistähän lähtien 65A alkoi kulkea Kätilöopiston/Sofianlehdonkadun kautta?


Minun ymmärtääkseni se on mennyt sitä kautta "aina". Sen edeltäjä (samalla seuraajakin) 65 meni ja menee Kätilöopiston kautta myös. Jo vuoden 1966 linjakartassa, jossa esitellään silloin voimaan astuneet linjanumeromuutokset, 65 meni tuota reittiä. Joskus taidettiin miettiä, että 65A linjattaisiin suoraan Mäkelänkatua kulkevaksi, mutta nyt en muista siirrettiinkö sitä Kätilöopistolta mihinkään edes vähäksi aikaa.

----------


## Max

> Minun ymmärtääkseni se on mennyt sitä kautta "aina". Sen edeltäjä (samalla seuraajakin) 65 meni ja menee Kätilöopiston kautta myös. Jo vuoden 1966 linjakartassa, jossa esitellään silloin voimaan astuneet linjanumeromuutokset, 65 meni tuota reittiä. Joskus taidettiin miettiä, että 65A linjattaisiin suoraan Mäkelänkatua kulkevaksi, mutta nyt en muista siirrettiinkö sitä Kätilöopistolta mihinkään edes vähäksi aikaa.


Nyt tietysti kun sairaalakin on ollut vuosia suljettuna ja reitti on monin verroin mutkikkaampi kuin alun perin, voisi ehkä arvioida tuotakin ratkaisua jälleen kriittisesti. Kätilöopistolta Mäkelänkadun pysäkeille on aika lyhyt matka, tuskin yli 400 metriä.

----------


## Makke93

> Nyt tietysti kun sairaalakin on ollut vuosia suljettuna ja reitti on monin verroin mutkikkaampi kuin alun perin, voisi ehkä arvioida tuotakin ratkaisua jälleen kriittisesti. Kätilöopistolta Mäkelänkadun pysäkeille on aika lyhyt matka, tuskin yli 400 metriä.


Olisko mahdollista, että kätilöopiston kierrosta pidetään käytössä Kumpulanlaaksossa olevan Limingantien varren asutuksen takia? N.500 metrin kävelymatka Sofiankadun kätilöopiston pysäkeiltä ja Intiankadun Kumpulan pysäkeiltä kattaa juuri tuon välin.

----------


## Pera

> Olisko mahdollista, että kätilöopiston kierrosta pidetään käytössä Kumpulanlaaksossa olevan Limingantien varren asutuksen takia? N.500 metrin kävelymatka Sofiankadun kätilöopiston pysäkeiltä ja Intiankadun Kumpulan pysäkeiltä kattaa juuri tuon välin.


Sofianlehdonkadulla on runsaasti asutusta ja entisen sairaalan vieressä on myös senioritalo. Mun mielestä 65 pitää säilyttää nykyisellään koska se on ainoa linja joka palvelee Sofianlehtoa.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Sofianlehdonkadulla on runsaasti asutusta ja entisen sairaalan vieressä on myös senioritalo. Mun mielestä 65 pitää säilyttää nykyisellään koska se on ainoa linja joka palvelee Sofianlehtoa.


Asiaa voi myös miettiä siltä kannalta, että 65:n kierros lisää matka-aikaan noin 1-2 minuuttia (verrattuna 518:n matka-aikaan). Tuollaisesta nopeutuksesta tuskin tulisi kovinkaan paljon säästöä.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Mahtaakohan linjan h81 alkuperäinen reitti Herttoniemi-Herttoniemenranta olla pääkaupunkiseudun tai ainakin Helsingin lyhin bussilinja? Päätesilmukka oli muistaakseni Reginankujalla 2000-luvun alkupuolella/puolivälissä.

----------


## Tuomas

Tarkkoja linjapituuksia en tiedä, mutta lyhyenä linjana minun mieleeni tulee Helsingistä ainakin 96V Vuosaari(M)Porslahdentie. Jossakin Vuosaaren linjastoversiossa taisi myös 90 kulkea Vuosaaren metroaseman ja Kallvikintien väliä.

Koko pääkaupunkiseudun laajuudessa kärkisijoille päässee 434:n ensimmäinen versio, yhden pysäkkivälin pituinen linja Kivistön asemalta Keimolanmäkeen.

----------


## ettäjaa

Helsingin osalta lyhin taitaa olla 15.

Ja ennen kuin joku tulee sanomaan ettei lähibussilinjoja lasketa, 15 ei ole HSL:n mukaan lähibussilinja vaikka sitä ajetaankin pikkubusseilla. Ideana varmaan esimerkiksi se ettei 15 pysähdy muualla kuin merkityillä pysäkeillä.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Helsingin osalta lyhin taitaa olla 15.
> 
> Ja ennen kuin joku tulee sanomaan ettei lähibussilinjoja lasketa, 15 ei ole HSL:n mukaan lähibussilinja vaikka sitä ajetaankin pikkubusseilla. Ideana varmaan esimerkiksi se ettei 15 pysähdy muualla kuin merkityillä pysäkeillä.


Espoon lyhyin linja tällä hetkellä taitaa olla 3.9 kilometriä pitkä 166, jolla ajetaan myös Sprintereillä, vaikka teoriassa onkin "oikea" bussilinja. Lyhyin täysikokoisella bussilla ajettava linja lienee 4.6 kilometrin mittainen 203. Ennen länsimetroa kulki myös 166B, joka meni vain Kauklahden asemalta Lasilaaksoon. 166B taitaa olla Espoon historian lyhyin bussilinja.

----------


## Lexa99

> Mahtaakohan linjan h81 alkuperäinen reitti Herttoniemi-Herttoniemenranta olla pääkaupunkiseudun tai ainakin Helsingin lyhin bussilinja? Päätesilmukka oli muistaakseni Reginankujalla 2000-luvun alkupuolella/puolivälissä.


Aikanaanhan oli myös 94(muistaakseni V) väillä Kontula (M) - Kontulankaari (Rapolantie) matkaa linjalla oli n. 1,7km eikä ajoaikakaan ollut yli viittä minuuttia.

----------

